# Da non credere!



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

La mia avvocato mi rema contro, da non credere.
Cerca in mille maniere di dissuadermi da andare a finire quella cosa.
Mi dice: Senti Pincy, io ti conosco da quando avevi sedici anni, non occorre che ti separi solo per mostrare al mondo intero che tu sei in grado di fare una cosa del genere.
Ti voglio molto bene e voglio fare il tuo interesse, per ora non ti conviene fare sta cosa.

Io rispondo...ma è retroattiva...di che ti impicci?

Mi sento manipolato da oscure potenze...

Io non voglio essere ipocrita.
Se non posso essere sposato con la donna che amo, non voglio essere sposato a nessuna.

Oppure mi sposo a modo mio, con lei, secondo quello che pare a noi.

SONO STUFO DI ESSERE SPOSATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo

Eh ma tu sei un uomo sposato, non puoi...
FAN CULOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia avvocato mi rema contro, da non credere.
> Cerca in mille maniere di dissuadermi da andare a finire quella cosa.
> Mi dice: Senti Pincy, io ti conosco da quando avevi sedici anni, non occorre che ti separi solo per mostrare al mondo intero che tu sei in grado di fare una cosa del genere.
> Ti voglio molto bene e voglio fare il tuo interesse, per ora non ti conviene fare sta cosa.
> ...


Ma perchè ti vuoi separare? questa me l'ero persa.....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma perchè ti vuoi separare? questa me l'ero persa.....


1) Perchè non voglio più pesanti giudizi sul mio matrimonio
2) Perchè non voglio più sentirmi dire...ah ma tu sei sposato.

Nel mio mondo sono cose più che sufficenti.
Quando una recita è finita, io calo il sipario: sempre.


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Perchè non voglio più pesanti giudizi sul mio matrimonio
> 2) Perchè non voglio più sentirmi dire...ah ma tu sei sposato.
> 
> Nel mio mondo sono cose più che sufficenti.
> Quando una recita è finita, io calo il sipario: sempre.


scusa ma che te ne frega dei giudizi! 
hai trovato il tuo equilibrio con tua moglie...che ti frega degli altri?
ognuno è speciale a modo suo...e tu lo sei cosi come sei? 
che sono tutti sti problemi?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma che te ne frega dei giudizi!
> hai trovato il tuo equilibrio con tua moglie...che ti frega degli altri?
> ognuno è speciale a modo suo...e tu lo sei cosi come sei?
> che sono tutti sti problemi?


Problemi potenziali...
Voglio la mia compagna.


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Problemi potenziali...
> Voglio la mia compagna.


capisco....vabbè poi ne parliamo!


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2011)

Cambiare avvocato?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cambiare avvocato?


Non se ne parla nemmeno.
Si offenderebbe da morire, e io non voglio certo perdere lei!
Mi ha sempre coccolato...


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non se ne parla nemmeno.
> Si offenderebbe da morire, e io non voglio certo perdere lei!
> Mi ha sempre coccolato...


Uff, ma tua moglie lo sa? E' d'accordo? Parlo della separazione, non delle coccole dell'avvocato


----------



## Nordica (15 Settembre 2011)

io non so' se potrei rimanere sposata con un uomo che mi ha tradito!

specialmente se ho un compagno!

ma sei tu il tradito o lei che ti ha tradito?

Nordica***


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Perchè non voglio più pesanti giudizi sul mio matrimonio
> 2) Perchè non voglio più sentirmi dire...ah ma tu sei sposato.
> 
> Nel mio mondo sono cose più che sufficenti.
> Quando una recita è finita, io calo il sipario: sempre.


Sì, ma tu sei sposato


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> io non so' se potrei rimanere sposata con un uomo che mi ha tradito!
> 
> specialmente se ho un compagno!
> 
> ...


Nel mio rapporto con lei: non è mai esistita la parola tradimento.
Casomai sono stati traditi gli ideali...
O gli obiettivi...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Uff, ma tua moglie lo sa? E' d'accordo? Parlo della separazione, non delle coccole dell'avvocato


Ma si che lo sa...stiamo facendo la prova con un unico avvocato.
Si è d'accordo.
Mi ha solo detto che quando ho deciso una cosa, non c'è verso di fermarmi, quindi non se ne occupa più di tanto.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non se ne parla nemmeno.
> Si offenderebbe da morire, e io non voglio certo perdere lei!
> Mi ha sempre coccolato...


Be'questa e'bella...e lo dici qua',cosi??Io non sapevo niente..bell'amico del giaguaro,ti sei invornito?
Separarsi?ma e'folle,cacci un sacco di soldi per niente...tu sai che io di queste me ne intendo vero??
Spero che sia un momento di debolezza,succede,anch'io ogni tanto lo dico a mia moglie.
Infati ieri sera mi ha dato una notizia,che forse ti serve.....se la moglie,ad esempio,dimostra l'infedelta'del marito,questo perde tutto fino all'ultimo cent.
Io ho tremato a saperlo,tu mi pare sia messo allo stesso modo,no???noi non siamo traditi...meditate gente..
Conte ne palriamo seriamente?i


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'questa e'bella...e lo dici qua',cosi??Io non sapevo niente..bell'amico del giaguaro,ti sei invornito?
> Separarsi?ma e'folle,cacci un sacco di soldi per niente...tu sai che io di queste me ne intendo vero??
> Spero che sia un momento di debolezza,succede,anch'io ogni tanto lo dico a mia moglie.
> Infati ieri sera mi ha dato una notizia,che forse ti serve.....se la moglie,ad esempio,dimostra l'infedelta'del marito,questo perde tutto fino all'ultimo cent.
> ...


Porca miseria Lothar, si ne parleremo seriamente, ma guarda che la signora a te ha dato un segnale cattivissimo.
Se ti becca, sarà la fine per te eh?
Che ne sai tu se non sei un tradito?
Non possiamo averne la certezza amico mio...meglio non occuparsene...
Ma vuoi soffrire come un cane?
Fai come gli invorniti no?
Vanno a fare i segugi...e bene o male beccano sempre cose che non piacciono a loro...
Lothar, guarda che hai una moglie molto intelligente...
Perderemo tutto amico mio, e finiremo come due barboni su una strada!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Porca miseria Lothar, si ne parleremo seriamente, ma guarda che la signora a te ha dato un segnale cattivissimo.
> Se ti becca, sarà la fine per te eh?
> Che ne sai tu se non sei un tradito?
> Non possiamo averne la certezza amico mio...meglio non occuparsene...
> ...


Tocco ferro a piu'non posso,non ti sapevo gufo....
Spero di no amico e se accadesse chiuderei subito,comunque ho rafforzato la vigilanza.Stanotte mi e'piombata,tipo gatta,alle spalle,avevo il pc acceso con le cuffie,quando me ne sono accorto era tardi....ma ascoltavo innocente musica,Anna ovvio.
Io sono tranquillo e'da tanto che mi dice salteremo,ma non accadra'.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tocco ferro a piu'non posso,non ti sapevo gufo....
> Spero di no amico e se accadesse chiuderei subito,comunque ho rafforzato la vigilanza.Stanotte mi e'piombata,tipo gatta,alle spalle,avevo il pc acceso con le cuffie,quando me ne sono accorto era tardi....ma ascoltavo innocente musica,Anna ovvio.
> Io sono tranquillo e'da tanto che mi dice salteremo,ma non accadra'.


Lei ti vuole molto bene Lothar, poi la tua, ci dà dentro a più non posso no...
VUoi sentire l'ultima di ieri che mi ha fatto incazzare?
Pensa c'è gente che sostiene che per il 90% degli sposati, il sesso diventa un atto meccanico, una cosa che si fa così senza tanti coinvolgimenti...
Invece ci sono coppie come la tua...dove lei resta molto esigente a letto...
E mi piace quel suo...caro maritino o fai il tuo dovere...o ho la fila dietro la porta...che mi vorrebbe...quindi...
All'opera...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei ti vuole molto bene Lothar, poi la tua, ci dà dentro a più non posso no...
> VUoi sentire l'ultima di ieri che mi ha fatto incazzare?
> Pensa c'è gente che sostiene che per il 90% degli sposati, il sesso diventa un atto meccanico, una cosa che si fa così senza tanti coinvolgimenti...
> Invece ci sono coppie come la tua...dove lei resta molto esigente a letto...
> ...


Ma non e'assolutamente vero tua moglie generalizza troppo,poi le statistiche alle volte sono ridicole,ho letto quella sul tradimento,stabilirebbero che prima Rm poi Bo poi To,ma come lo sanno scusa??Non e'lei esigente,lo siamo amico,io senza non posso stare tanto,non mi vanto,ognuno e'fatto a modo suo.
Io credo che matrimonio senza sesso,voglia dire coppia inesistente,e infatti spesso dove succede ci sono amanti di mezzo.
Quante sono strane amico,loro......sai la mia altra,e dovrebbe essere il contrario vista l'eta',dice..posso stare senza...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma non e'assolutamente vero tua moglie generalizza troppo,poi le statistiche alle volte sono ridicole,ho letto quella sul tradimento,stabilirebbero che prima Rm poi Bo poi To,ma come lo sanno scusa??Non e'lei esigente,lo siamo amico,io senza non posso stare tanto,non mi vanto,ognuno e'fatto a modo suo.
> Io credo che matrimonio senza sesso,voglia dire coppia inesistente,e infatti spesso dove succede ci sono amanti di mezzo.
> Quante sono strane amico,loro......sai la mia altra,e dovrebbe essere il contrario vista l'eta',dice..posso stare senza...


Ci sono amanti...
O persone deluse e tristi che non hanno più nulla da dirsi...

Ma dimmi amico mio, se tua moglie non avesse più voglia di fare l'amore con te, se non ti cercasse, se non ti desiderasse, se la smettesse di farsi così carina...tu come ti sentiresti?


----------



## Niko74 (16 Settembre 2011)

Boh....hai sempre parlato dell'inutilità di separarsi, che tu e tua moglie avevate trovato un equilibrio e poi esordisci con questo post?

Sei sempre più strano


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh....hai sempre parlato dell'inutilità di separarsi, che tu e tua moglie avevate trovato un equilibrio e poi esordisci con questo post?
> 
> Sei sempre più strano


Strano lo dici a tua sorella.
Io vado sempre avanti.
A settembre 2010, 28 settembre mi è capitata una cosa.
7 maggio 2011 un'altra.
Direi solo che ora questo equilibrio: NON MI BASTA.
Ok?
Pantaloni troppo stretti.

Infine tentativo di trovare ulteriori condizioni auree, per me e per lei.

Sai come vanno certe cose no?
Se voglio rifarmi una vita con un'altra, cambiare città ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
E' bene non avere tra i piedi troppo ciarpame...
Ok?

Nel bagagliaio non posso metterci tutto.
Necessita che ancora una volta, porti un bel po' di roba alla discarica.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Strano lo dici a tua sorella.
> Io vado sempre avanti.*A settembre 2010, 28 settembre mi è capitata una cosa.
> 7 maggio 2011 un'altra.
> Direi solo che ora questo equilibrio: NON MI BASTA.
> ...


Beh dai, fai anche il permaloso 
Mica ero offensivo eh

Comuque secondo me non sbagli se è quello che ti senti....solo che ti avevo sempre sentito dire il contrario riguardo alla separazione...tutto qui


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono amanti...
> O persone deluse e tristi che non hanno più nulla da dirsi...
> 
> Ma dimmi amico mio, se tua moglie non avesse più voglia di fare l'amore con te, se non ti cercasse, se non ti desiderasse, se la smettesse di farsi così carina...tu come ti sentiresti?


mi fai una brutta domanda....dovrei rispondere,semplice,mi trovo l'amante,e rimango a casa.Dovrei....
Dimmi amico,ma voi ne avete sempre fatto poco giusto?e'diverso,per noi passare da molto a niente sarebbe un dramma.
Dai non pensarci,tua moglie e'in gamba,solo averti vicino tutte le sere.....scherzo ovvio,non fare piu' discordi di separazione.

Niko74 non rompere le palle.....


----------



## Niko74 (16 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi fai una brutta domanda....dovrei rispondere,semplice,mi trovo l'amante,e rimango a casa.Dovrei....
> Dimmi amico,ma voi ne avete sempre fatto poco giusto?e'diverso,per noi passare da molto a niente sarebbe un dramma.
> Dai non pensarci,tua moglie e'in gamba,solo averti vicino tutte le sere.....scherzo ovvio,non fare piu' discordi di separazione.
> 
> *Niko74 non rompere le palle*.....


Risposta da vero Lord quale sei :up:
Chi ti ha chiesto qualcosa?


----------



## stellanuova (16 Settembre 2011)

Mi dispiace Conte, pensavo che il tuo matrimonio avesse un equilibrio sui generis 
raggiunto insieme.

Io non sono contraria alla separazione, se non si sta più bene insieme è giusto
farlo, una coppia spenta diventa una prigione.

Però mi sembra di capire che in tua moglie la passione si sia spenta ed è questo
che non accetti, a giusta ragione. Ne avrete parlato, immagino. 
Vivere come fratello e sorella non si può, no proprio non si può !
Ma lei che dice ?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *1) Perchè non voglio più pesanti giudizi sul mio matrimonio*
> 2) Perchè non voglio più sentirmi dire...ah ma tu sei sposato.
> 
> Nel mio mondo sono cose più che sufficenti.
> Quando una recita è finita, io calo il sipario: sempre.


Fai bene, sono insopportabili quelli che si esibiscono in giudizi sprezzanti e trancianti sui matrimoni altrui e che sembrano dei sacrestani....

quanto mi stanno sul cazzo, non ne hai idea......

:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh....hai sempre parlato dell'inutilità di separarsi, che tu e tua moglie avevate trovato un equilibrio e poi esordisci con questo post?
> 
> Sei sempre più strano


Perche' strano?

Era solo lui che affermava quelle stronzate sul suo matrimonio e pensava che ci potessimo credere anche noi...

ma cercava solo di ridurre la sua dissonanza cognitiva con una mare di cazzate...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh dai, fai anche il permaloso
> Mica ero offensivo eh
> 
> Comuque secondo me non sbagli se è quello che ti senti....solo che ti avevo sempre sentito dire il contrario riguardo alla separazione...tutto qui


Sono contrario alla separazione, quando questo comporta seri casini per entrambe:
Parliamoci chiaro sono all'ordine del giorno le storie di chi poi non riesce a far fronte agli accordi stabiliti. No?
Ho sempre sostenuto, se si verificano condizioni vantaggiose per entrambe, e il lancio mi è venuto dall'avere un posto dove stare, senza alcun onere.
Qualche volta piove su di me e non solo sul bagnato.
Per me è come dire, ok, fino a qui abbiamo camminato assieme, ora le nostre strade si dividono.
Se tu sei più serena senza di me, lasciami andare con chi sogna di vivere una vita con me.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' strano?
> 
> Era solo lui che affermava quelle stronzate sul suo matrimonio e pensava che ci potessimo credere anche noi...
> 
> ...


Non c'è nessuna dissonanza cognitiva.
Io non soffro, sono sereno, e mai stato meglio in vita mia, 
Ma ti ringrazio tu mi hai dato una grande dritta sulle dipendenze affettive eh?
Sai chi ha paura di amare sul serio alla fine mostra solo di avere il terrore fottuto di una dipendenza affettiva.
Chi invece raggiunge quel livello di maturazione affettiva che si era imposto come obiettivo, si gusta una libertà eccezionale.
E non voglio certo perdermela, perchè per me è ossigeno!

Sul mio matrimonio che sogno, valgono solo le promesse che ho messo nel blog.
Nessun altro tipo di promessa io accetterò.
Quindi una volta sciolto legalmente quel legame, nessuno potrà più dirmi nulla.

Perchè finalmente io potrò dire:
Ehi tu, avanzi qualcosa da me? 
QUalche debito in corso?
Allora aria ciccia.


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si che lo sa...stiamo facendo la prova con un unico avvocato.
> Si è d'accordo.
> Mi ha solo detto che quando ho deciso una cosa, non c'è verso di fermarmi, quindi non se ne occupa più di tanto.


 Scusa conte ma se tua moglie è d'accordo, e visto che l'avvocato unico non funziona allora falle trovare un altro avvocato.
Anche col gratuito patrocinio se ne rientra.
Tu ti tieni l'avvocato che ti coccola che, non potrà far altro che aiutarti a separarti se riceverà la richiesta da parte di tua moglie tramite il suo avvocato.

Purtroppo il tuo avvocato magari, crede di fare il tuo bene, e in effetti è un difetto che succede spesso quando si confondono i doveri professionali con l'amicizia.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non c'è nessuna dissonanza cognitiva.
> Io non soffro, sono sereno, e mai stato meglio in vita mia,
> Ma ti ringrazio tu mi hai dato una grande dritta sulle dipendenze affettive eh?
> Sai chi ha paura di amare sul serio alla fine mostra solo di avere il terrore fottuto di una dipendenza affettiva.
> ...


La dissonanza ce l'avevi/hai e pure grossa come una casa....

i tuoi scritti non sono altro che un flusso di coscienza e contrastavano/contrastano miseramente con le tue sboronate...

azz....sei arrivato anche ad affermare che il tuo "matrimonio" (???) doveva essere addirittura un modello.....

per la tua evoluzione personale rispetto ai primitivi che starebbero bene solo con gli aborigeni....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque il tuo principio di realta' alla fine ha prevalso su quello di piacere...

bene mi fa piacere...



mo', con la separazione, metti la testa a posto e non ripetere le stesse cazzate...

f.to 
il sacrestano...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi fai una brutta domanda....dovrei rispondere,semplice,mi trovo l'amante,e rimango a casa.Dovrei....
> Dimmi amico,ma voi ne avete sempre fatto poco giusto?e'diverso,per noi passare da molto a niente sarebbe un dramma.
> Dai non pensarci,tua moglie e'in gamba,solo averti vicino tutte le sere.....scherzo ovvio,non fare piu' discordi di separazione.
> 
> Niko74 non rompere le palle.....


No, moltissimo mio caro Lothar...
Poi lei si è invornita, nonostante il mio scalciare...
Non ha fatto certo come la tua, che si è tenuta bella e giovane...
Diremo che si è lasciata andare...
Poi amico mio anch'io ho sbagliato molte cose...ho permesso che mia figlia si introfulasse nel letto matrimoniale...
So che mi bastonerai per questo...ma è andata così.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La dissonanza ce l'avevi/hai e pure grossa come una casa....
> 
> i tuoi scritti non sono altro che un flusso di coscienza e contrastavano/contrastano miseramente con le tue sboronate...
> 
> ...


nessuna dissonanza.
Il matrimonio è la realtà A
Io ho vissuto la realtà B convinto che fosse A
Capito cosa è A: non fa assolutamente per me.
Io non voglio nè A nè B...ma C.

E ho scelto di vivere C.

Mai pensato di essere un modello per nessuno, casomai tu ti senti un modello, ma sei molto obsoleto.
Come sai il deboscio...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh dai, fai anche il permaloso
> Mica ero offensivo eh
> 
> Comuque secondo me non sbagli se è quello che ti senti....solo che ti avevo sempre sentito dire il contrario riguardo alla separazione...tutto qui


Mi pare di avere sempre affermato che è stupido separarsi per questioni di corna.
Ci si separi quando si vogliono prendere entrambi altre vie, in poche parole per non condizionarsi a vicenda.
Non voglio ciarpame e zavorre.

Piuttosto, tu ridi, ma se tua moglie ti lascia per un altro, non avrai scampo e ti attaccherai al tram!
QUindi occhio.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi pare di avere sempre affermato che è stupido separarsi per questioni di corna.
> Ci si separi quando si vogliono prendere entrambi altre vie, in poche parole per non condizionarsi a vicenda.
> Non voglio ciarpame e zavorre.
> 
> ...


In che senso non avrò scampo? E' un'eventualità che si può verificare e se è quello che vuole lei lo può fare...so benissimo che non lo posso impedire ma se accadesse stai sicuro che non impazzirò di certo....almeno avrà preso una decisione


----------



## Niko74 (16 Settembre 2011)

Comunque secondo me se è quello che vuoi fai bene a farlo eh...sia chiaro.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, moltissimo mio caro Lothar...
> Poi lei si è invornita, nonostante il mio scalciare...
> Non ha fatto certo come la tua, che si è tenuta bella e giovane...
> Diremo che si è lasciata andare...
> ...


eh si essere stronzo e diavolo mi e'servito....la domenica mattina appena sveglio mi piaceva averli nel letto,ma la notte no.
Non si e'invornita amico,la colpa e 'la tua,scusa ma perche'accidente non fai come tutti..casso..si scopa fuori,ok,ma in campana,il rapporto che avete voi puo' portare a saltare
Allora poi non saresti il Conte credo....se facessi come tutti noi infedeli traditori.
Sei un'uomo in gamba,intelligente, e simpatico,sai benissimo come farla tornare ''attiva'',secondo me non lo vuoi tu,sbaglio??


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> In che senso non avrò scampo? E' un'eventualità che si può verificare e se è quello che vuole lei lo può fare...so benissimo che non lo posso impedire ma se accadesse stai sicuro che non impazzirò di certo....almeno avrà preso una decisione


Nel senso che non potrai avere opzione di scelta.
E lei ti imporrà le conseguenze della sua.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh si essere stronzo e diavolo mi e'servito....la domenica mattina appena sveglio mi piaceva averli nel letto,ma la notte no.
> Non si e'invornita amico,la colpa e 'la tua,scusa ma perche'accidente non fai come tutti..casso..si scopa fuori,ok,ma in campana,il rapporto che avete voi puo' portare a saltare
> Allora poi non saresti il Conte credo....se facessi come tutti noi infedeli traditori.
> Sei un'uomo in gamba,intelligente, e simpatico,sai benissimo come farla tornare ''attiva'',secondo me non lo vuoi tu,sbaglio??


Hai ragione colpa mia,
Ma me ne sono assunto tutte le conseguenze senza piangermi addosso e senza fare il lamentone.
Potrei farla tornare attiva, forse, si...
Ma non mi interessa più...
Uno spreco di energia inutile...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> nessuna dissonanza.
> *Il matrimonio è la realtà A
> Io ho vissuto la realtà B convinto che fosse A*
> Capito cosa è A: non fa assolutamente per me.
> ...


Messa cosi' in effetti e' anche peggio di un banale tentativo di riduzione della dissonanza, cioe' vuoi dire che ci hai propinato la tua dissociazione?

ahahahahahah

Comunque insisti pure nel tacciare gli altri per obsoleti, lo considerero' un altro tentativo di compensazione...

ahahahahahahahaah


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Messa cosi' in effetti e' anche peggio di un banale tentativo di riduzione della dissonanza, cioe' vuoi dire che ci hai propinato la tua dissociazione?
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Non gli altri: solo tu.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non gli altri: solo tu.


Ti credo...sei sincero...

ahahahahahah

famme capi'...un rapporto obsoleto l'hai ricercato pero' siccome non l'hai trovato, mo' fai come la volpe e l'uva...

complimenti vivissimi...

mi viene l'orgasmo a ragionare con te...visto che manco capisci che cazzo scrivi te...non gli altri...

:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ti credo...sei sincero...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Non il rapporto è obsoleto...
Il tuo modo di concepire il matrimonio è obsoleto...e dato che qua dentro ce lo hai solo tu sto modo:
Fattene una ragione...
Viviamo nel 2011, non nel dopoguerra...
Il modello dei tuoi avi è scaduto!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non il rapporto è obsoleto...
> Il tuo modo di concepire il matrimonio è obsoleto...e dato che qua dentro ce lo hai solo tu sto modo:
> Fattene una ragione...
> Viviamo nel 2011, non nel dopoguerra...
> Il modello dei tuoi avi è scaduto!


Infatti so' l'unico che nun e' separato, qua...

pero' dopo la separazione o all'insorgenza del problema cornificatorio, me pare di aver capito che tutti avrebbero preferito non modificare lo stato civile e l'andazzo del loro matrimonio...

ma va' a cagher...e divertiti co' l'avvocato che se collabora a smutandarti mejo, te lo meriti...

non capisci un cazzo ...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

:dorme:





Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti so' l'unico che nun e' separato, qua...
> 
> pero' dopo la separazione o all'insorgenza del problema cornificatorio, me pare di aver capito che tutti avrebbero preferito non modificare lo stato civile e l'andazzo del loro matrimonio...
> 
> ...


:dorme:

Dicevi simy dei sputasentenze?
Non ride più?


----------



## Simy (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :dorme:
> 
> :dorme:
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti so' l'unico che nun e' separato, qua...
> 
> pero' dopo la separazione o all'insorgenza del problema cornificatorio, me pare di aver capito che tutti avrebbero preferito non modificare lo stato civile e l'andazzo del loro matrimonio...
> 
> ...


No qua ci sono una montagna di persone che lottano per il matrimonio.
Perchè loro malgrado credevano o credono in certi valori.
Tu sei l'unico che ride in faccia, a chi ha tanti problemi di un certo tipo.
Problemi che vedi come la peste bubbonica.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :dorme:
> 
> :dorme:
> 
> ...


Non volevo urtare la tua sensibilita', parlando dell'avvocato che ti lascera' in mutande...

pero' se insisti...

:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No qua ci sono una montagna di persone che lottano per il matrimonio.
> Perchè loro malgrado credevano o credono in certi valori.
> Tu sei l'unico che ride in faccia, a chi ha tanti problemi di un certo tipo.
> Problemi che vedi come la peste bubbonica.


Infatti, hanno in molti lo stesso mio concetto obsoleto del matrimonio a differenza tua che ce l'hai moderno, il concetto ma non hai praticamente il matrimonio...:mrgreen:

ma poi rido in faccia a chi?

ai cazzoni come te che sparano cazzate immani per portare acqua al loro mulino scassato......

te saludi l'obsoleto e sacrestano...

:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non volevo urtare la tua sensibilita', parlando dell'avvocato che ti lascera' in mutande...
> 
> pero' se insisti...
> 
> :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


ma tu proprio il limite non lo conosci...io quando l'ho superato,ho smesso e mi sono pure scusato,perche'l'uomo se  e'uomo fa'cosi'.
Il Conte vive un momento difficile,e tu cosa fa??battute demenziali,degne di una bettola di quarta serie,scritte in italiano incomprensibile.
o Stermi scopa un po'di piu' a casa ,e anche fuori se ne sei capace,ti trovi un'amante...ahahahah mi scappa da ridire,gia'ne farai una ogni 15 gg a casa..l'amante uhmmmmmmmm


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma tu proprio il limite non lo conosci...io quando l'ho superato,ho smesso e mi sono pure scusato,perche'l'uomo se  e'uomo fa'cosi'.
> Il Conte vive un momento difficile,e tu cosa fa??battute demenziali,degne di una bettola di quarta serie,scritte in italiano incomprensibile.
> o Stermi scopa un po'di piu' a casa ,e anche fuori se ne sei capace,ti trovi un'amante...ahahahah mi scappa da ridire,gia'ne farai una ogni 15 gg a casa..l'amante uhmmmmmmmm


Mio caro vero tu ti sei sempre scusato.
Ma cosa vuoi le anime piccole, vivono del godere delle difficoltà altrui.
Domani ti va a fuoco la fabbrica, lui ti ride addosso perchè dirà che non sai usare un estintore...no?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2011)

la cosa peggiore e'che non considera che tu abbia sempre cercato,di aiutare tutti


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma tu proprio il limite non lo conosci...io quando l'ho superato,ho smesso e mi sono pure scusato,perche'l'uomo se  e'uomo fa'cosi'.
> Il Conte vive un momento difficile,e tu cosa fa??battute demenziali,degne di una bettola di quarta serie,scritte in italiano incomprensibile.
> o Stermi scopa un po'di piu' a casa ,e anche fuori se ne sei capace,ti trovi un'amante...ahahahah mi scappa da ridire,gia'ne farai una ogni 15 gg a casa..l'amante uhmmmmmmmm


Ma quale cazzo di limite vai biascicando?

E' da quando so' entrato qua che pigliava per il culo...

il moderno...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro vero tu ti sei sempre scusato.
> Ma cosa vuoi le anime piccole, vivono del godere delle difficoltà altrui.
> Domani ti va a fuoco la fabbrica, lui ti ride addosso perchè dirà che non sai usare un estintore...no?


E certo gli altri so' anime piccole mentre tu col tuo stile di vita un grandeur...

ma vedi d'annartene bamboccio....che la vita non ha ancora finito de darti calci sulle gengive...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la cosa peggiore e'che non considera che tu abbia sempre cercato,di aiutare tutti


aeeeeeeiiiii....

dimmi con chi te la fai e ti diro' chi sei...


----------



## stellanuova (16 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator, la conosci la storia dello specchio ?
Generalmente ciò che detestiamo negli altri lo detestiamo perché lo sentiamo anche nostro. 
Non ci danno fastidio i difetti che noi non abbiamo.
Pensaci su ......


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2011)

A me da fastidio l'essere stata una bastarda puttana della mia ex con me...ma non mi vedo come bastardo puttano!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Sterminator, la conosci la storia dello specchio ?
> Generalmente ciò che detestiamo negli altri lo detestiamo perché lo sentiamo anche nostro.
> Non ci danno fastidio i difetti che noi non abbiamo.
> Pensaci su ......


Va' che e' molto piu' semplice la faccenda....:mrgreen:

chissa' come dormite alla cazzo la notte...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stellanuova (17 Settembre 2011)

E' proprio vero, non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire ......

Daniele mi riferivo alla diatriba sterminator-conte, comunque cerchiamo sempre qualcosa che 
anche solo inconsciamente ci appartiene.
Sei un potenziale bastardo anche tu se sei stato con una bastarda ... analizzati  
Dentro di noi c'è tutto, bene e male, i rapporti sono giochi di ruolo, nessuno è perfetto.
Ognuno di noi ha una zona d'ombra, di fragilità che si supera guardandosela e affrontandola.
Costi quel che costi.


----------



## elena_ (17 Settembre 2011)

Conte...mi riaffaccio nel forum dopo giorni e giorni, ho letto solo il primo post e non ho tempo per stare connessa ;-), ma non ti dimentico.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Conte...mi riaffaccio nel forum dopo giorni e giorni, ho letto solo il primo post e non ho tempo per stare connessa ;-), ma non ti dimentico.
> 
> Un abbraccio.


Grazie anche io non dimentico te.
Sei una persona speciale.


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Conte ho letto solo la prima parte e...decisamente stai facendo una stronzata e te lo dico chiaro e tondo con le stesse parole che mi hanno convinto a fare il lavoro che faccio, sei vecchio! Stop. Si può essere giovani relativamente ad una cosa, ma le decisioni che hai preso nella vita ti hanno delineato questo e così rinneghi tutto quanto hai fatto, per cosa? Per i bagordi alla Berluskaiser? Metti i piedi per terra, non hai una villa in costa azzurra e non hai una Ferrari sotto il culo, sei un uomo semplice che ha fatto dei capricci il suo pane quotidiano, magari hai i tuoi pregi, ma è il caso che il piccolo bambino che è in te venga un poco placato, questo che hai scritto è solo un capriccio, vale quanto può valere un capriccio e sono certo che tu andrai avanti per questa strada, ma rimarrà sempre e comunque un capriccio di una persona che da un lato non è cresciuta per nulla.


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele, scusa se mi intrometto . Credo che sia molto più dignitoso scegliere di vivere alla Berluskaiser apertamente, senza legami con persone che non si sono mai amate (qui non c'è stato mai l'innamoramento profondo); che non continuare a convivere con una coinquilina che negli anni si è imparato a stimare-e-stop; per salvare certe apparenze...


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia avvocato[...]
> Mi dice: Senti Pincy, io ti conosco da quando avevi sedici anni, non occorre che ti separi solo per mostrare al mondo intero che tu sei in grado di fare una cosa del genere.
> Ti voglio molto bene e voglio fare il tuo interesse, per ora non ti conviene fare sta cosa.
> 
> ...


Che strano, che vorrà dire "per ora" non ti conviene?


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Aristocat, se una persona prende una importante decisione come il matrimonio non deve farlo "perchè si deve fare!", se lo fa per questo deve sostenere la scelta con coerenza, se no è pure un incoerente. Io reputo molto bene chi divorzia dopo almeno averci provato, per me sono delle merdacce chi si separa in due secondi appena ce la prima avvisaglia di un periodo meno bello (e non dico brutto), persone che per me dovevano pensarci prima.


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2011)

Sì questo anch'io, secondo me molti matrimoni si sfasciano per superficialità; tante volte anche per la fregola di sperimentare la parte "eccitante" della vita da single, in piena libertà.
Ma vedi, anche in questi matrimoni sfasciati in modo "allegro"... se non altro sono cominciati con una base di sentimento, di trasporto reciproco, attrazione, passione, struggimento... 

Qui purtroppo i sentimenti nel senso di "Eros" non hanno mai fatto parte, forse, di questa coppia. Una separazione/divorzio, in quest'ottica, la vedrei come la ratifica di una situazione che è cominciata sin dal giorno del sì...


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Ma lo decisero loro e senza alcuna pistola puntata sulla tempia, per coerenza se bastava allora dovrebbe bastare adesso, ma qui ragiono adesso da persona diversa, qui c'è il capriccio, la volontà di fare una cosa che gli altri dicono di non fare e che quindi verrà fatta, solo per dimostrare agli altri di non essere un mona, mentre sarà la legittima dimostrazione, se questo è il motivo, di esserlo eccome.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte ho letto solo la prima parte e...decisamente stai facendo una stronzata e te lo dico chiaro e tondo con le stesse parole che mi hanno convinto a fare il lavoro che faccio, sei vecchio! Stop. Si può essere giovani relativamente ad una cosa, ma le decisioni che hai preso nella vita ti hanno delineato questo e così rinneghi tutto quanto hai fatto, per cosa? Per i bagordi alla Berluskaiser? Metti i piedi per terra, non hai una villa in costa azzurra e non hai una Ferrari sotto il culo, sei un uomo semplice che ha fatto dei capricci il suo pane quotidiano, magari hai i tuoi pregi, ma è il caso che il piccolo bambino che è in te venga un poco placato, questo che hai scritto è solo un capriccio, vale quanto può valere un capriccio e sono certo che tu andrai avanti per questa strada, ma rimarrà sempre e comunque un capriccio di una persona che da un lato non è cresciuta per nulla.


Ti rispondo così.
Ieri sono andato con la mia famiglia ad un matrimonio.
Mia figlia è sempre stata con altre bambine.
Mia moglie con altre persone.
Io per i cazzi miei, e complice il vino ho pure razziato, dato che là ho trovato una vecchia conoscenza, ed era sola.

Poi ci siamo ritrovati all'auto.

Tu non hai certo il potere di giudicarmi.
CHi se ne frega se sono un bambino...
Io ho una carriera da portare avanti...
Cavoli...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Che strano, che vorrà dire "per ora" non ti conviene?


Ecco appunto...
Lei non ci vede chiaro, nel senso che dice, che secondo la sua esperienza, anche le migliori mogli in questi casi diventano iene incattivite, lei conosce poco mia moglie, e non si fida.
Statistiche alla mano, mi ha mostrato, che ci sono parecchi voltafaccia, dopo che si è entrati in quel regime.
A parole boni tutti a dire, poi rispetteremo i patti...
Poi c'è una clausola, da rispettare: mio suocero.
Finchè lui vivrà io non me la sento di dargli questo dispiacere.
Ma dato che è del 1921...e nessuno è eterno...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Aristocat, se una persona prende una importante decisione come il matrimonio non deve farlo "perchè si deve fare!", se lo fa per questo deve sostenere la scelta con coerenza, se no è pure un incoerente. Io reputo molto bene chi divorzia dopo almeno averci provato, per me sono delle merdacce chi si separa in due secondi appena ce la prima avvisaglia di un periodo meno bello (e non dico brutto), persone che per me dovevano pensarci prima.


Sposati.
Stai 17 anni con una donna.
Poi pontifichi...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì questo anch'io, secondo me molti matrimoni si sfasciano per superficialità; tante volte anche per la fregola di sperimentare la parte "eccitante" della vita da single, in piena libertà.
> Ma vedi, anche in questi matrimoni sfasciati in modo "allegro"... se non altro sono cominciati con una base di sentimento, di trasporto reciproco, attrazione, passione, struggimento...
> 
> Qui purtroppo i sentimenti nel senso di "Eros" non hanno mai fatto parte, forse, di questa coppia. Una separazione/divorzio, in quest'ottica, la vedrei come la ratifica di una situazione che è cominciata sin dal giorno del sì...


Brava...tu mi hai capito!
Proprio centrato l'obiettivo.
Finchè io ho alimentato quel fuoco...tutto è andato bene.
Poi ho finito il carburante...lei non ha fatto NIENTE, ma proprio NIENTE per venirmi in contro.
A sto punto...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma lo decisero loro e senza alcuna pistola puntata sulla tempia, per coerenza se bastava allora dovrebbe bastare adesso, ma qui ragiono adesso da persona diversa, qui c'è il capriccio, la volontà di fare una cosa che gli altri dicono di non fare e che quindi verrà fatta, solo per dimostrare agli altri di non essere un mona, mentre sarà la legittima dimostrazione, se questo è il motivo, di esserlo eccome.


Non è questo il concetto.
Il concetto è pongo le basi per una vita assieme ad una donna che mi ama sul serio.
ok?
Mai stato amato sul serio in vita tua? No?
E che me frega a me?
Non voglio che nessuno possa farmi i conti in tasca.
Una volta separati, molte cose saranno maggiormente gestibili...
Poi è anche un gesto come dire...
Diamo un po' da mangiare alle comari invornite del paese no?

L'unica cosa che mi brucia dentro è mia madre.
Il suo: " Visto? Te l'avevo detto che non era una donna che andava bene per te, hai voluto sposare una figlia di contadini, ora paghi!".


----------



## stellanuova (18 Settembre 2011)

Conte, se non vi amate ma c'è solo affetto quello resterà per sempre.
Si può e si deve continuare ad essere genitori per i figli.
In certi casi la separazione non è un dramma per nessuno dei due
considerando poi che lei non ha battuto ciglio quando glielo hai detto.
Inoltre mi sembra di capire che tu l'hai amata molto senza essere
corrisposto, l'amore se non viene coltivato prima o poi si spegne.
I vostri genitori ..... siete adulti non ragazzini, quindi capiranno,
non è un dramma separarsi quando la coppia non esiste più.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Conte, se non vi amate ma c'è solo affetto quello resterà per sempre.
> Si può e si deve continuare ad essere genitori per i figli.
> In certi casi la separazione non è un dramma per nessuno dei due
> considerando poi che lei non ha battuto ciglio quando glielo hai detto.
> ...


1) Io ho un'enorme stima di lei come persona e come donna.
2) E' una tipa che mi ha mostrato negli anni di essere affidabile e seria.
3) Ha attinto tutto quello che le serviva da me come ad un supermarket. Realizzandosi come donna, nel lavoro e nella professione, raggiungendo l'agognato titolo di studio ecc....ecc....sfruttando proprio il fatto che finalmente usciva da una certa casa e da una certa mentalità.
4) Ha usato me ( senso buono) per liberarsi da un rapporto che non voleva, con un altro uomo, che a lei non andava bene perchè maschilista e prepotente, ma che era adorato dai suoi genitori, in quanto capitalista della terra. Ciò contadino ricco eh? Ciò ha cento campi eh? Ciò dopo lui ti mantiene e stai a casa da lavorare no?
5) Lei mi ha sposato essendo conscia, che io avevo dentro di me, un'altra che però non potevo avere perchè lei aveva sposato un altro.
6) E' sempre stata ben conscia che io l'ho sposata perchè non mi andava di stare solo, e mi andava di mostrare che anch'io ERO CAPACE di offrire delle certezze materiali ad una donna: quando mi ha conosciuto, io avevo già la mia casa. 

Io l'ho amata poco e male.
Mi sono frainteso.
Provai l'amore che ti fa star male A, poi abiurai e per mia moglie ho provato il B, per poi capire che per me l'amore è una cosa ben precisa, a cui non rinuncerò.

Il senso dell'operazione è questo.
Siamo stufi e stanchi di stare assieme, perchè oramai da anni, ognuno ha una propria vita a parte.


----------



## aristocat (18 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto...
> Lei non ci vede chiaro, nel senso che dice, che secondo la sua esperienza, anche le migliori mogli in questi casi diventano iene incattivite, lei conosce poco mia moglie, e non si fida.
> Statistiche alla mano, mi ha mostrato, che ci sono parecchi voltafaccia, dopo che si è entrati in quel regime.
> A parole boni tutti a dire, poi rispetteremo i patti...
> ...


 Sì mi ricordo che promettesti quella cosa a tuo suocero.
Per il resto, se uno si fascia la testa pensando: ma mia moglie potrebbe adottare le tali contromisure e farmi questi sgambetti, uno il coraggio non lo trova mai


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Settembre 2011)

Conte, i tuoi ultimi post mi confermano la persona che io vedo...

Un abbraccio....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Incredibile...finalmente ammetti...
> 
> eppure il verbo che hai sempre cercato d'imporre qua era che matrimoni come il tuo erano moderni e da imitare mentre io non ho mai visto te dentro un matrimonio ed il tuo fallimento arriva da lontano...
> 
> ...


Io non ho mai imposto niente a nessuno.
Ho solo condiviso la mia esperienza confrontandomi con altre persone.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

So che posso vivere la mia vita senza di te, se tu te ne andassi dovrei.
Ma non voglio, perchè sarebbe infelice.
Io voglio te con tutta me stessa
Non la voglio neppure immaginare una vita senza te amore mio...


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> So che posso vivere la mia vita senza di te, se tu te ne andassi dovrei.
> Ma non voglio, perchè sarebbe infelice.
> Io voglio te con tutta me stessa
> Non la voglio neppure immaginare una vita senza te amore mio...


a chi sono dedicate queste parole? ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> a chi sono dedicate queste parole? ...
> 
> sienne


Non lo so, era una riflessione sul fatto, io so benissimo cavarmela da sola, non ho bisogno del tuo aiuto.
Ogni volta che hai cercato di aiutarmi, mi hai fatto sentire un'inetta.
Ma ammetto, nessuno come me, sa trattare come merde le persone, lo ammetto.

Oppure sono l'unica dichiarazione d'amore che speravo di ricevere,
Oppure se una donna arriva a dirmi tanto, io saprò che è lei la compagna che cerco.


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2011)

ciao

sentirsi dire certe parole ... 

purtroppo mai nessuno me le ha detto ... 

condivido ... con un amaro sapore ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> sentirsi dire certe parole ...
> 
> ...


Ma in queste parole c'è l'amore che io cerco da una vita.
Se un giorno tu potrai dire la stessa cosa ad un uomo, ricordati di me! 
Non volere una vita senza una persona.
Ma volere una vita con una persona.
Ne basta una sola.
Quella.

Basta che non ci intestardiamo con quella che non fa per noi eh?
Sono stato solo un muletto testardo.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Al tramonto
Attraverso la gioia e il dolore
siamo andati, mano nella mano
ora riposeremo del cammino
su questa terra silenziosa.
Il pendio della valle si addolcisce
intorno, e l'aria si fa scura
solo due allodole si alzano,
sognando la notte, tra i profumi.
Vieni vicino, e lasciale frullare;
presto sarà tempo di dormire;
altrimenti noi ci perderemmo
in questa distesa solitaria.
O pace vasta e silenziosa,
pace profonda del tramonto.
Siamo così stanchi del cammino -
è così, forse, che si muore?

[video=youtube;nCT6MHLvdHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCT6MHLvdHw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## elena_ (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> So che posso vivere la mia vita senza di te, se tu te ne andassi dovrei.
> Ma non voglio, perchè sarebbe infelice.
> Io voglio te con tutta me stessa
> Non la voglio neppure immaginare una vita senza te amore mio...


Queste, però, sono solo parole.
Bellissime, ma solo parole.
Io non dico parole. Io agisco.
Poi, ovvio, resto tremendamente delusa quando vedo che tra il tuo dire e il tuo fare c'è di mezzo un abisso. E fa un male cane vedere che i fatti non hanno la stessa tempistica delle parole. Si diventa impazienti.
Ho anche capito che non si fanno determinate cose per l'altro, ma le si fanno solo per se stessi. Ed è sacrosanto che sia così.
Io agisco in un certo modo perché lo voglio, non certo perché lo vuoi tu. Ho libertà di scelta. La stessa che hai tu.
I problemi arrivano quando ciò che voglio non è esattamente ciò che tu vuoi.
Insomma, caro Conte, avrai capito che sto cominciando a fare i conti. Con me stessa, innanzitutto.
So di non avere sbagliato.
So che posso vivere la mia vita senza di lui, e se lui se ne andasse dovrei.
Ma non voglio.


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2011)

Ciao,

Si sono solo parole … 

Parole, che se le dici col cuore esprimono tutto … 

Certo poi contano i fatti … 

Lui mi fece leggere la loro corrispondenza … tu sei la donna che ho sempre cercato … 

Con i fatti, però, rimase da me e mi sposò … pur lasciandolo libero …

Ma quella frase … mi spezzo interiormente … 

Emozionalmente ho preso le distanze … 

I fatti … le parole … è la coerenza dell’insieme che manca … 

Credo che ciò che abbia prevalso è, che sono la madre di sua figlia … 

Si, lo chiamo compagno … ma quel posto accanto a me è libero …

Libero per qualcuno, che mi ami per quella che sono …

E che abbia il coraggio di dimostrarmelo e di dirmelo …

sienne


----------



## elena_ (19 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Si sono solo parole …
> 
> ...


Nel mio caso stanno prevalendo decisamente i suoi figli.
Adesso sono loro prima di tutto: prima di sua moglie e prima di me.
So quello che dico, lo vedo, lo tocco con mano ogni giorno. Così come so che mi ama.
Ma è difficile, cazzo se lo è, restare seminascosta, quando vorresti solo essere libera di amare.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Nel mio caso stanno prevalendo decisamente i suoi figli.
> Adesso sono loro prima di tutto: prima di sua moglie e prima di me.
> So quello che dico, lo vedo, lo tocco con mano ogni giorno. Così come so che mi ama.
> Ma è difficile, cazzo se lo è, restare seminascosta, quando vorresti solo essere libera di amare.


Libera di amare? Che bella cosa...

E che mi dite di questo?
Tu vuoi imbrigliarmi in un rapporto che non voglio.

Cosa c'è dietro una frase così: amore?


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2011)

Ciao, 

La butta lì così, senza riflettere troppo … 

C’è la paura di rimanere soli … 
C’è l’egoismo di far prevalere ciò che si vuole … 

… amore … se si imbroglia si è disperati perché non corrisposto … ma si è innamorati dell’idea dell’amore e non nella persona … amore è lasciare liberi …

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non ho mai imposto niente a nessuno.
> Ho solo condiviso la mia esperienza confrontandomi con altre persone.


Sei falso.....poi dice che uno s'accanisce...:mrgreen:

e' che il tuo modus operandi io l'avevo capito subito...era troppo evidente....

a te il forum serve come l'aria avendo una vita reale che e' una chiavica....

questo va al di la' del confronto che peraltro non hai mai ricercato...infatti erano solo recite ...penose...da cani...un bluff...:mrgreen:

tu volevi imporre qua dentro il pensiero unico ma anche qua hai fallito miseramente...

io spero per te che le staffilate sulle gengive servano a ridimensionare il tuo ego ipertrofico, altrimenti altre supposte e ben piu' grosse prenderai...pero' ne dubito molto...serve l'ingrediente fondamentale....l'intelligenza...

:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:

chissa' Persichetti se te legge...

:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sei falso.....poi dice che uno s'accanisce...:mrgreen:
> 
> e' che il tuo modus operandi io l'avevo capito subito...era troppo evidente....
> 
> ...


Di fatto, succede che sempre più persone conosciute virtualmente qui, siano poi diventate mie amiche nella realtà di tutti i giorni.
Non posso ridimensionare il mio.
Dopo che esso è perfetto per l'utente Nausicaa.
Se è perfetto per lei, a me sta bene.
Ma quali staffilate sulle gengive...
Ma cosa dici su...
Ma non vedi che oramai sei una macchietta di tradi? No eh?
Ma se perfino ieri la Matra diceva ad un ospite...se resisti fino a domani ti faccio conoscere Sterminator...
Cosa vuoi da me?
Mi lasci in pace eh?
Sei ossessivo....

Ho sempre pensato io di servire al forum, e alla sua causa fondante
AH se ti interessa domani io e Lothar ci prendiamo una giornata di bagordi...vuoi partecipare?

Sai noi debosciati...ce lo possiamo permettere...

Ma guarda perfino il tuo avatar...
Ma non ti fai pena da solo?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Poi la solita sega.
Mia moglie non mi dice che ho un io ipertrofico, ma che sono troppo in tutto.
Ma porca troia...
In che mondo sono?
Sono al mondo per farmi giudicare da chi si sente inferiore a me in ogni cosa?
Non me ne frega un cazzo dell'io ipertrofico, lui comunque mi ha dato la capacità di compiere certe cose e di vivere secondo la mia natura...
Ma mai, MAI, MAI...
Ho pensato che gli altri che non vivono come me, siano da condannare, da sbeffeggiare o insultare...
Chi è diverso da me non mi spaventa...
Ho sempre pensato che io posso sforzarmi di scendere dei gradini, quando sono incomprensibile...
Che cazzo ci devo fare?
Se uno non ci arriva, NON CI ARRIVA e devo eliminarlo per questo?

Ho fatto un atto di fede a Nausicaa...che mi dice...Conte renditi conto che per tante persone non esistono tante cose che hai vissuto tu, non sono contemplate....e veramente a tante persone capitano sulla testa disgrazie che non erano certo contemplate...

Diventare sè stessi a qualsiasi prezzo.
Questo è importante nella vita.

Non raccontarsi giorno dopo giorno: io sono una brava persona che merde sono gli altri.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi la solita sega.
> Mia moglie non mi dice che ho un io ipertrofico, ma che sono troppo in tutto.
> Ma porca troia...
> In che mondo sono?
> ...


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E certo che me faccio pena ma mai quanto te, purtroppo, caro maestro e te diro' deppiu' che quanno schiatta il comparozzo tuo, ce sta gia' la bottiglia pronta...
> 
> comunque sarai sempre una guida per me....
> 
> ...


Ma porca miseria cane...
Io grazie al confronto con il forum
Mi sono reso conto che il rapporto con mia moglie non è un matrimonio, non è una storia d'amore ecc..ecc..ecc...
Per me separarmi è andare oltre...
E' donarmi la possibilità di rifarmi una vita con un'altra donna...
Cosa c'è di così strano e sbagliato?

Lo fanno in tanti...
e poi sono felici...

perchè io non posso?

Mah non riesco a capirti...sei strano...

Ma scoltami bene...
Tu vivi come pare a te...
Io vivo come pare a me...

Ma che problemi che ti fai...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria cane...
> Io grazie al confronto con il forum
> Mi sono reso conto che il rapporto con mia moglie non è un matrimonio, non è una storia d'amore ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Per me separarmi è andare oltre...
> ...


A te manchera' qualche rotella, perche' il tuo scassamento di coglioni nei miei confronti e' partito deridendo il mio matrimonio arrivando anche a dire che con la mia mentalita' sono senz'altro cornuto e che mia moglie si scopa senz'altro un tipo come te...come no, mica e' ridotta a sto punto muglierema...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Te confermi ancora di non capire un beneamato cazzo perche' nessuno ha mai sostenuto di non separarsi mai e comunque ma che anzi prima di partire con lo sfogamento di cazzo o di gonadi si e' pregati di togliere il disturbo....

la differenza se non la noti nun te preoccupa' che va bene lo stesso...:carneval:

lo si sara' ripetuto miliardi di volte e mo' pensi che ti si critichi perche' ti vuoi separare....mah...

ma tu manco dovevi sposarti con quei presupposti che avevano il fallimento gia' in partenza e ti si e' sempre fatto notare che in quel non matrimonio era evidente che vivessi alla cazzo mentre te sbandieravi la felicita' della liberta' di poter fare che cazzo te pareva....

beh ti riconfermo che prendevi solo per il culo te stesso perche' a me me ne fotte assai di che cazzo ti capita nella vita...:mrgreen:

Genio, dobbiamo arrivare ad un miliardo e 2 volte perche' il tutto entri nel tuo comprendonio?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A te manchera' qualche rotella, perche' il tuo scassamento di coglioni nei miei confronti e' partito deridendo il mio matrimonio arrivando anche a dire che con la mia mentalita' sono senz'altro cornuto e che mia moglie si scopa senz'altro un tipo come te...come no, mica e' ridotta a sto punto muglierema...


Ma cos'hai adesso ti senti perseguitato o vittima di che?
1) Mai avuto scassamento di coglioni
2) A me sembra di aver protestato sul come ti poni nei confronti di tanti utenti 
3) Non sono disposto ad accettare un assioma secondo il quale un matrimonio sia bello e vero solo se è come il tuo, perchè questa è una presa di posizione ideologica inaccettabile, in un clima di confronto di esperienze diverse sul tema vita di coppia.
4) Se sei cornuto o meno, non lo possiamo sapere, ma da quanto scrivi e dalla tua permanenza in questo forum si evince che sei terrorizzato dalle corna...sai il lassismo e la promiscuità della donna contemporanea non perdona...e sono finiti i tempi MOGLIE uguale donna reclusa in casa, proprietà privata del MARITO.

Ma tu hai le tue sicurezze, no?
Le tue certezze no?
Vivi per quelle, non hai bisogno di far proselitismo...
Ripeto vivi in pace...e non sfottere chi non vive così.

Tutto il mio assunto si riduce a :
Smetti, per favore, di deridere e di insultare, chi è vittima di un adulterio.
Non sono poche le persone che si sono lamentate di questo.

Sembra sempre che tu goda delle disgrazie altrui, questo è squallido e molto volgare.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cos'hai adesso ti senti perseguitato o vittima di che?
> 
> *Ma quale perseguitato o vittima...:mrgreen:..Io con i tuoi giochini del cazzo, ti ripeto che me ce diverto*...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Tipico detto da te...e te capisco....

continua i tuoi giochini, ormai te conoscono mascherina e te vedo sempre piu' nel pallone.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena_ (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Libera di amare? Che bella cosa...
> 
> E che mi dite di questo?
> Tu vuoi imbrigliarmi in un rapporto che non voglio.
> ...


forse volontà di essere liberi? 
liberi di amare? appunto...


P.S.
scrivere qui per me è una valvola di sfogo 
ultimamente è stato raro
ma quando ho bisogno so di trovare qui le vostre voci e, soprattutto, la possibilità di dare voce alle mie paure, prima di rientrare nel mondo reale


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2011)

e la bambina ?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e la bambina ?


Omaggio...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E certo che me faccio pena ma mai quanto te, purtroppo, caro maestro e te diro' deppiu' che quanno schiatta il comparozzo tuo, ce sta gia' la bottiglia pronta...
> 
> comunque sarai sempre una guida per me....
> 
> ...


Quello che forse ti sfugge è come funziona di fatto l'interazione umana.
Chi sei tu per reputare porelli i miei amici? Conosci queste persone?

Una mia amica mi ha sempre fatto questo rimprovero: a volte tu Conte giudichi le persone per sentito dire, senza prenderti la briga di conoscerle veramente.
Di fatto io non riesco a spiegarle in nessuna maniera che la stessa persona appare in modo diverso, a più persone.

E' normale che tu possa ritenermi un fallito sfigato, ma è una posizione soggettiva e non oggettiva.
Essa è canfutata rigorosamente da tutte le persone che mi vogliono bene e non cessano di mostrarmi la loro stima e affetto.

Ed è normale che a certe persone tu possa apparire l'emblema dell'uomo probo vincente e realizzato, ed ad altre uno che ha una paura fottuta di mettersi in gioco e condividere.

Altro esempio: io non ho nessuna remora a dire che Chiara Matraini è tra le donne più fantastiche che io abbia mai conosciuto, ma non sono disposto ad accettare che lei mi appaia così solo perchè è una troia schifosa. 

Capisco che lei possa apparire come una persona esecrabile a certe persone.
Ma è lei che mi ha insegnato a non dipendere dall'approvazione degli altri, e tirare diritto per la mia strada.
Quindi sono felice, godo, del fatto di apparire una bella persona a certe persone, e non mi importa molto di apparirti un fallito.

Non è a te che io devo rendere conto no?
Cosa mi ha detto mia moglie?
A me dispiace di essere stata un fallimento per te.

Ma credimi: io e lei ci sentiamo molto fortunati, siamo sempre riusciti ad andare d'accordo, non sono mai volate liti furibonde con offese e recriminazioni, solo che dopo tanto tempo, abbiamo capito di non essere la persona più adatta per ciascuno.

Non sono tagliato per il matrimonio tradizionale, e allora?
Ma posso sempre sposarmi con chi desidera le stesse cose che desidero io: per me, per noi due.

Quando due persone sono felici e appagate di quello che hanno, mica hanno bisogno di altro eh?

Non capisco proprio dove stanno i tuoi obiettivi, se ne hai, e che cosa vuoi dimostrare.
Ognuno è norma di sè stesso.

Per esempio, il 30 di settembre, alla Basilica del Santo a Padova si esibisce forse il più grande organista vivente: Jean Guillou.
La Basilica sarà colma dei suoi fans.
Non è che mi devo sentire sbagliato se sono un suo ammiratore, non è che mi devo sentire sminuito dal suo modo di suonare.
Ma non penso che ci siano persone messe così male, che si sentano minacciate dalla musica per organo eh?
In altre parole...vivi e lascia vivere...
Tu mi fai pensare ad una persona che si mette davanti alla Basilica del Santo a ridere in faccia a tutte ste persone colpevoli di essere appassionati alla musica d'organo, che è a tuo avviso, noiosa, volgare, schifosa ecc..ecc..ecc...tu sei ateo no? Sei mangiapreti no?
Bestemmia Iddio, mangiaipreti, ma permetti a sta gente di ascoltarsi Jean Guillou in santa pace...

[video=youtube;Ror7pByUgNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ror7pByUgNE&feature=related[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xn8dd3gkxY&feature=related

Si sono un fallito, io non riuscirò mai a suonare come Guillou questa cosa...
Ohi, sono doti che uno ha o non ha...
Ma quando Guillou mi ha sentito suonare, non si è messo a ridere, ma si è permesso di fornirmi qualche dritta di quelle micidiali...
[video=youtube;5Xn8dd3gkxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xn8dd3gkxY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che forse ti sfugge è come funziona di fatto l'interazione umana.
> Chi sei tu per reputare porelli i miei amici? Conosci queste persone?
> 
> Una mia amica mi ha sempre fatto questo rimprovero: a volte tu Conte giudichi le persone per sentito dire, senza prenderti la briga di conoscerle veramente.
> ...



Dovresti evitare di pasteggiare col vino...


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2011)

tutto legittimo , tranne il fatto che se s'imposta un matrimonio non convenzionale bisogna mettere in conto difficoltà e disagi per i figli che con egoismo si vuole mettere al mondo.
per il resto mi dispiace; la fine di un matrimonio è sempre triste


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto legittimo , tranne il fatto che se s'imposta un matrimonio non convenzionale bisogna mettere in conto difficoltà e disagi per i figli che con egoismo si vuole mettere al mondo.
> per il resto mi dispiace; la fine di un matrimonio è sempre triste


Qualcuno mi spieghi, a sto punto pero' dovrebbe esse no' psichiatra....:rotfl:...se si vuole andare di fiore in fiore, qual'e' il motivo impellente dello sposarsi...

ciulando da singles, nun se riesce affa' l'alza bandiera?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto legittimo , tranne il fatto che se s'imposta un matrimonio non convenzionale bisogna mettere in conto difficoltà e disagi per i figli che con egoismo si vuole mettere al mondo.
> per il resto mi dispiace; la fine di un matrimonio è sempre triste


Scusami dove leggi che io vado via di casa?
Un passo per volta...
I figli crescono...e decideranno per sè.
Si la fine di un matrimonio che...non è mai esistito...

E' un anno sai che me lo dice...
Mi sa che a sto giro...tu prendi le ali...


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami dove leggi che io vado via di casa?
> Un passo per volta...
> I figli crescono...e decideranno per sè.
> *Si la fine di un matrimonio che...non è mai esistito...*
> ...


non dirlo mai a tua figlia questo


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi spieghi, a sto punto pero' dovrebbe esse no' psichiatra....:rotfl:...se si vuole andare di fiore in fiore, qual'e' il motivo impellente dello sposarsi...
> 
> ciulando da singles, nun se riesce affa' l'alza bandiera?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perchè si partono con certi ideali, poi la vita gira altrove.
Tu hai avuto la fortuna di incontrare tua moglie, di starci bene assieme, ecc..ecc..ecc...
Io non ho avuto questa fortuna.
Ho fatto un enorme lavoro su di me, pur che lei riuscisse a stare bene con me, poi mi sono accorto che lei sta meglio da sola.
E non sono certo il tipo che va là...a pretendere e recriminare...
Eh no cara mia tu sei mia moglie DEVI amarmi, ed essere la mia compagna.
Lei voleva andare via da quella casa, realizzarsi, avere un figlio.
QUesto ha chiesto, questo ha avuto.
E io?
Io caro mio, pensavo di realizzarmi facendo felice lei.
Invece questo ha portato alla completa trascuratezza di me stesso.

A lei non sono più andato bene, quando non sono stato disponibile a darle il secondo figlio.
Lì ha chiuso le gambe.
Non so cosa farci se una donna prende come un affronto personale il fatto che io non me la sia sentita di avere un secondo figlio.

Poi trascuri un particolare, lei è stata molto malata.
La malattia ha cambiato la sua personalità.
Ora lei è: quando sto bene io, che il mondo si fotta.

Sta meglio con me distante.
Sai anche lei non dipende emotivamente da nessuno eh?

Ma porca miseria se due persone arrivano a dirsi, la nostra storia è finita, lasciamoci da buoni amici, cosa fanno di male?
Finchè è durata è stata bella però.

Poi io mi sono stancato di lei.
Se arrivo a stancarmi di una persona, dalla sera alla mattina, non la guardo più in faccia.
Ohi, sono fatto così...
Cosa volete che vi dica?


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2011)

scusa ma un'altra cosa che mi perplime è...non è che ti sei sposato in chiesa?
ma con quale tipo di progetto nei* suoi * (dio)confronti...tu che credi?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non dirlo mai a tua figlia questo


Ma certo eh?
Io come marito ho cessato di esistere alla sua nascita.
E sono diventato suo padre.
Mia figlia è cresciuta in una famiglia dove papà e mamma non dormono nello stesso letto, ma dove madre e figlia dormono nello stesso letto.
Poi è cresciuta e si è fatta il suo tempio, in quella stanza.
Allora io sono tornato buono come cane di compagnia per mia moglie.
QUando è tornata da me, non ha più trovato il suo vecchio marito ad aspettarla, ma un uomo tutto diverso.
Mi ha fatto questa proposta, partiamo con una nuova storia in cui, io devo fare colpo su di te, ma tu devi piacere a me.

Fin'ora non è riuscita a fare colpo su di me.
Ok?

Devo odiarla per questo?
Lei è fatta a modo suo, ed è felice così.

Mia figlia dice questo...
Papi, quando andiamo a trovare quella tua amica là, così io posso giocare con sua figlia?

Io e mia figlia non andiamo molto d'accordo.
Mia moglie dice che è perchè abbiamo due caratteri troppo simili.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami dove leggi che io vado via di casa?
> Un passo per volta...
> I figli crescono...e decideranno per sè.
> Si la fine di un matrimonio che...non è mai esistito...
> ...


Scusa non hai scritto che avresti una sotto mano che potrebbe ospitarti?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non dirlo mai a tua figlia questo


si' perche' non se ne accorgera'...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa non hai scritto che avresti una sotto mano che potrebbe ospitarti?


Ma infatti io vado in quel posto ogni tanto...
Che cavoli un po' di umanità...stiamo facendo le cose per gradi eh?
Guarda che ci si abitua eh alla presenza dell'altro che diamine...
Ma dove siamo? Siamo degli incivili?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma un'altra cosa che mi perplime è...non è che ti sei sposato in chiesa?
> ma con quale tipo di progetto nei* suoi * (dio)confronti...tu che credi?


Ti avevo scritto una lunga risposta...mi riprometto di farlo...anche se non mi va tanto di parlare del mio matrimonio, quanto della mia situazione odierna no?


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti avevo scritto una lunga risposta...mi riprometto di farlo...anche se non mi va tanto di parlare del mio matrimonio, quanto della mia situazione odierna no?


scusa, rispetto questo.
ma capirai che un matrimonio non convenzionale in chiesa...è paradossale


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti io vado in quel posto ogni tanto...
> Che cavoli un po' di umanità...stiamo facendo le cose per gradi eh?
> Guarda che ci si abitua eh alla presenza dell'altro che diamine...
> Ma dove siamo? Siamo degli incivili?


Ma se ci porti anche tua figlia a giocare con i suoi figli, ipocritamente di quanto tempo avreste bisogno?

Tanto tua moglie si fa' i cazzi suoi, tu i tuoi e pero' per la transumanza ce vole il suo tempo...

mah...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, rispetto questo.
> ma capirai che un matrimonio non convenzionale in chiesa...è paradossale


Te sempre a spacca' er capello...:mrgreen:

a nonne', e' roba moderna che voji capi'?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè si partono con certi ideali, poi la vita gira altrove.
> Tu hai avuto la fortuna di incontrare tua moglie, di starci bene assieme, ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Io non ho avuto questa fortuna.
> Ho fatto un enorme lavoro su di me, pur che lei riuscisse a stare bene con me, poi mi sono accorto che lei sta meglio da sola.
> ...


Io ancora adesso dopo quasi 30 anni, mi faccio ancora il culo co' mia moglie, te invece dai per scontato che per gli altri che reggono siano tutte rose e fiori...

pero' sinceramente io quella vaccata in partenza non l'avrei commessa manco con un fucile puntato alla testa....era una situazione troppo assurda ed ancora piu' assurdo e' nascondere tutto per quel bordello iniziale.....

poi che tua moglie ti abbia sfrattato dal letto in favore di tua figlia, credo che a te abbia fatto comodo perche' se avessi avuto le palle e t'interessava ancora l'oggettino, avresti dovuto importi...non c'e' storia...

comunque, ormai me sa che sei solo te qua che s'e' ipnotizzato sulla tua separazione come azione del demonio....

nella tua situazione era da fare anche da molto prima...

che te devo di'?

Ego Te Absolvo?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, rispetto questo.
> ma capirai che un matrimonio non convenzionale in chiesa...è paradossale


Capisco che per chi non è credente...insomma si vedano certe cose in un certo modo.
Allora partiamo da qui: se io non facevo questo, capitava uno di quei casini che non ti immagini nelle rispettive famiglie, dotate di quella religiosità popolare, che suona così: convivi? Sei puttana che vive nel peccato.

Il mio progetto era questo.
Conviviamo per un anno, poi decidiamo.
Feci questa proposta successe un pandemonio che non ti dico.

Non volevo offendere quelle persone semplici e di buon cuore.

Per me resta valido quello che mi disse mio suocero:
Fa quel che vuoi con mia figlia, ma fa che non abbia mai da tornare indietro, perchè io da un dispiacere del genere morirei.
Immaginalo questo ometto dotato della spicciola religiosità del contadino.
Se c'è la neve e non si può andare in auto, si va a piedi. Ma non si perde messa.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io ancora adesso dopo quasi 30 anni, mi faccio ancora il culo co' mia moglie, te invece dai per scontato che per gli altri che reggono siano tutte rose e fiori...
> 
> pero' sinceramente io quella vaccata in partenza non l'avrei commessa manco con un fucile puntato alla testa....era una situazione troppo assurda ed ancora piu' assurdo e' nascondere tutto per quel bordello iniziale.....
> 
> ...


Io avrei dovuto impormi?
Ripeto mia moglie non è un oggetto su cui imporsi.
Ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione.
Lei ha scelto in un certo modo: io ho agito di coneseguenza.
Tutto lì.
Ripeto io non impongo niente a nessuno.
Lei perchè non si è imposta di impedirmi di frequentare altre donne?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io avrei dovuto impormi?
> Ripeto mia moglie non è un oggetto su cui imporsi.
> Ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione.
> Lei ha scelto in un certo modo: io ho agito di coneseguenza.
> ...


Appunto ad ogni azione etcetcetc...

e la tua reazione dove sarebbe se quello al paese mio si chiama abbozzare?...per convenienza, neh dotto' cosi' te facevi li cazzi tua??

Per l'abbozzo di tua moglie, idem, mancanza di interesse....e quindi fa' che cazzo te pare...

che dici? e' troppo semplice?...vuoi una risposta piu' arzigogolata?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisco che per chi non è credente...insomma si vedano certe cose in un certo modo.
> Allora partiamo da qui: se io non facevo questo, capitava uno di quei casini che non ti immagini nelle rispettive famiglie, dotate di quella religiosità popolare, che suona così: convivi? Sei puttana che vive nel peccato.
> 
> Il mio progetto era questo.
> ...


Quando si parla di profondo sud sta roba e' tipica...

ah no cazzo me so' sbajato...e' profondo Veneto, cio'...ostrega...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quando si parla di profondo sud sta roba e' tipica...
> 
> ah no cazzo me so' sbajato...e' profondo Veneto, cio'...ostrega...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si da noi era
Preti e capitei rispettei.

Da noi la riserva DC è stata immensa.
L'odio verso i comunisti da scomunica.
I preti non sposavano le ragazze fidanzate ad un comunista.
Una volta ho detto in casa che ho votato PCI...per un pelo non mi cacciano di casa.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Appunto ad ogni azione etcetcetc...
> 
> e la tua reazione dove sarebbe se quello al paese mio si chiama abbozzare?...per convenienza, neh dotto' cosi' te facevi li cazzi tua??
> 
> ...


Si sono un maestro indiscusso, nel girare sempre le situazioni a mio vantaggio.
Sono il peggior figlio di puttana che io conosca.
ma intanto me la spasso...
Ovvio se vado a vivere da solo è unicamente per...
Riempirmi la casa di donne no?
Mica per fare l'eremita eh?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si da noi era
> Preti e capitei rispettei.
> 
> Da noi la riserva DC è stata immensa.
> ...


Infatti i pretozzi li' hanno trovato gioco assai facile essendo zona depressa e serbatorio maggioritario e secolare per le emigrazioni per il globo terracqueo...

comunque vedo che almeno per una volta non hai fatto cazzate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sono un maestro indiscusso, nel girare sempre le situazioni a mio vantaggio.
> Sono il peggior figlio di puttana che io conosca.
> *ma intanto me la spasso..*.
> Ovvio se vado a vivere da solo è unicamente per...
> ...


Su questo nutro forti dubbi...

ma proprio forti ao'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

secondo me l'avvocheto nun t'ha fatto tutti i conteggi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si da noi era
> Preti e capitei rispettei.
> 
> Da noi la riserva DC è stata immensa.
> ...


ma guarda sono tre giorni che non leggo e non scrivo,perche'sinceramente e'una noia mortale,be'vengo e leggo   questa bella novita'...Il compagno Conte...ti ha fatta male vivere qua'.

Separarsi e'la piu'grossa cazzata che potevi fare,


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma guarda sono tre giorni che non leggo e non scrivo,perche'sinceramente e'una noia mortale,be'vengo e leggo   questa bella novita'...Il compagno Conte...ti ha fatta male vivere qua'.
> 
> Separarsi e'la piu'grossa cazzata che potevi fare,


Ma porco cazzo...
Mica ho aperto sto 3d per discutere con il teron sacrestano eh?
Io l'ho aperto per raccogliere consigli...
Non è detta l'ultima parola...
Ho le carte in mano...
Vado fino in fondo...calo le carte sul tavolo?
Passo?
Lascio il tavolo?
Non ho fretta eh?
La fretta è cattiva consigliera...

Intanto mi segno il tuo consiglio.
Ma se io per ipotesi voglio stare con una nuova compagna, mica lo posso fare da sposato eh?
Cosa dicono qua?
Sii coerente, prima lasci tua moglie e poi vai con la nuova compagna no?
O no?

SO che hai passato giorni difficili, ma quando è ora di metterle in riga lo si fa no?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma guarda sono tre giorni che non leggo e non scrivo,perche'sinceramente e'una noia mortale,be'vengo e leggo   questa bella novita'...Il compagno Conte...ti ha fatta male vivere qua'.
> 
> Separarsi e'la piu'grossa cazzata che potevi fare,


Lo sminuisci...

piuttosto il Conte molto Illuminato...

(chissa' che bolletta...)

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Lo sminuisci...
> 
> piuttosto il Conte molto Illuminato...
> 
> ...


Scusa quale bolletta?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche compagna....io al tuo posto con il casso che ne voglio un'altra...basta moglie daiiiiiii.
> Poi della tutto di questa che cosa amico??magari russa come un minatore.......sei troppo invornito.
> 
> giorni brutti??no peggio.......adesso sono fusanti tutte e due,pero'che palle....sai che i gay forse non sbagliano a fare senza.....ahahahahaha medita amico


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Ehi hai fatto gli autguri alla simy...invornito?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> Ehi hai fatto gli autguri alla simy...invornito?



razza di un  mangia gatti berico...io apro il pc alle 07:45,quindi gia'fatto,beata lei,tra un mese mi tocca.
Poi la sai che la Simy e'il mio primo pensiero....mi ricorda qualcuna...ora del biancheto...domani mi racconti il match Agenzia delle Entrate Vicenza vs troie rumene??


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> razza di un  mangia gatti berico...io apro il pc alle 07:45,quindi gia'fatto,beata lei,tra un mese mi tocca.
> Poi la sai che la Simy e'il mio primo pensiero....mi ricorda qualcuna...ora del biancheto...domani mi racconti il match Agenzia delle Entrate Vicenza vs troie rumene??


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ovvio io Ghiotto lo conosco di persona eh?
Dove succede qualcosa, io ci sono sempre di mezzo, in qualche maniera...
Ma non ho letto il post dove fai gli auguri...e nella sua bacheca niente?
Dai per il tuo compleanno...AHAHAHAAHAH...facciamo una bella festa!
Domani grande giorno amico mio!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ovvio io Ghiotto lo conosco di persona eh?
> Dove succede qualcosa, io ci sono sempre di mezzo, in qualche maniera...
> Ma non ho letto il post dove fai gli auguri...e nella sua bacheca niente?
> Dai per il tuo compleanno...AHAHAHAAHAH...facciamo una bella festa!
> Domani grande giorno amico mio!


lii ho fatti su fuck book stamattina,spero Simy li abbia visti.
No amico festa per l'amor di Dio...lo sai no che io vorrei essere forever young..o non lo sai?
certo
spiace solo avere il tempo contato,qualsiasi cosa accada all'ora stabilta scappero'...business is business,,ma anche l'altro amico fara'lo stesso


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2011)

Si li ho visti gli auguri grazie!


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2011)

qusto thread è tutta una presa per i fondelli?
complimenti.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> qusto thread è tutta una presa per i fondelli?
> complimenti.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> qusto thread è tutta una presa per i fondelli?
> complimenti.


No questo 3d è l'esempio
Di cosa capita se per una volta io chiedo una mano.
E di come le mie difficoltà e sofferenze nella vita di coppia,
Sono state strumentalizzate per provocare, insultare, svillanare, farmi passare per un fallito ecc..ecc..ecc...

Non ho mai preso per i fondelli nessuno eh?

Ma io non posso lamentarmi: Non sono una vittima.

E' un bellissimo esempio però di cosa capita quando uno parla di certe cose.

E i suoi post vengono strumentalizzati.

Questo io contesto.
So di non essere chiaro e trasparente, so di usare a volte termini provocatori e sboroneschi, 

Ma mi fa spece, che per una volta non si sia letto, anche la mia sofferenza eh?

Sofferenza a dover pensare di affrontare certe situazioni.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No questo 3d è l'esempio
> Di cosa capita se per una volta io chiedo una mano.
> E di come le mie difficoltà e sofferenze nella vita di coppia,
> Sono state strumentalizzate per provocare, insultare, svillanare, farmi passare per un fallito ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


No amico,non ti hanno capito.
Ma fregatene,ti ci hai provato.
Ti scrivo in priv


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No amico,non ti hanno capito.
> Ma fregatene,ti ci hai provato.
> Ti scrivo in priv


Si non mi hanno capito...
Ovvio io devo sempre fare solo circo no?
Tu almeno sai come sono messo...
Mi basta questo! 
E sei un vero amico per me!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si non mi hanno capito...
> Ovvio io devo sempre fare solo circo no?
> Tu almeno sai come sono messo...
> Mi basta questo!
> E sei un vero amico per me!


Ma tu la vergogna, non sai proprio dove sta di casa...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma tu la vergogna, non sai proprio dove sta di casa...


No, conosco poco questo sentimento.
Come conosco poco i sensi di colpa.
QUesto non fa di me una merda di persona.


----------



## stellanuova (22 Settembre 2011)

In verità pur leggendo questo forum da poco ho pensato
che questo 3d del conte fosse un sorta di provocazione e infatti
chi è sempre pronto a puntare il dito e a giudicare l'ha fatto
con grande gusto.
Comunque soltanto gli sciocchi non cambiano mai opinione,
in ciò che ho letto non ho visto contraddizioni, il Conte segue
una sua logica, ha una sua coerenza.
Chi sono io per giudicare lui ? Non ho mai letto che voglia
imporre il suo pensiero agli altri.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> In verità pur leggendo questo forum da poco ho pensato
> che questo 3d del conte fosse un sorta di provocazione e infatti
> chi è sempre pronto a puntare il dito e a giudicare l'ha fatto
> con grande gusto.
> ...


Bravissima!!!Sei qui' da poco ma ha capito che aria tira...non vedevano l'ora di metterlo in croce.Ma faranno molto fatica,il Conte e'tosto....peccato io abbia poco tempo,se potessi,leggerei ad uno a uno i post dei''maestri/e'' dove l'attaccano e li sistemerei.....


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No questo 3d è l'esempio
> Di cosa capita se per una volta io chiedo una mano.
> E di come le mie difficoltà e sofferenze nella vita di coppia,
> Sono state strumentalizzate per provocare, insultare, svillanare, farmi passare per un fallito ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...





> *Ancora una volta la trappolina che ti ho teso, con il 3d sulla mia separazione ha funzionato*. Ora ti sto aizzando contro tutto il forum.


senti...se tu tendi trappoline con un argomento tanto serio non hai rispetto per il tuo matrimonio, tantomeno di chi ti risponde credendoti  sincero


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No questo 3d è l'esempio
> Di cosa capita se per una volta io chiedo una mano.
> E di come le mie difficoltà e sofferenze nella vita di coppia,
> Sono state strumentalizzate per provocare, insultare, svillanare, farmi passare per un fallito ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


credo che sia molto triste che vengano aperte discussioni fasulle per scornarsi tra utenti. non mi piace, mi da fastidio e mi fa sentire strumentalizzato e preso per i fondelli. inoltre mi dispiace per te, pinceton, che sei ricorso a questo mezzuccio.


----------



## stellanuova (22 Settembre 2011)

Il primo ad attaccarlo è stato l'utente bannato.
La trappolina credo non si riferisca al fatto che non sia
vero che il Conte vuole separarsi. Perchè non può pensare
a questa eventualità ? Perchè non può informarsi da un'amica avvocato ?
Sono pensieri che per un motivo o un altro sfiorano la mente di
tante coppie, non solo quando c'è di mezzo un tradmento.
Non è detto che lo farà, ha manifestato un disagio.
La trappola per come la interpreto io è stata proseguire il discorso
e lasciare che l'utente bannato lo offendesse e rivelasse a chi legge
il suo interesse quasi morboso a questa vicenda che boh .....
mi sembra un argomento come un altro.
Se ne discute senza offendere.
Io poi non sono certo di parte perchè mi sono iscritta qualche settimana fa,
ho notato subito che c'era qualcuno che voleva provocare e questo non
è di certo il Conte.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti...se tu tendi trappoline con un argomento tanto serio non hai rispetto per il tuo matrimonio, tantomeno di chi ti risponde credendoti  sincero


Mi sono espresso male.
Ti spiego, ma mi pare così evidente da restare basito.
E vediamo che non sia un insulto al barlume di intelligenza che mi devi riconoscere.
Io ho cercato di chiedere una cosa.
Di fatto, questa richiesta è stata amabilmente manipolata.
A sto punto se tu continui a provocare o a modificare abilmente quello che sto cercando di dirti,
io lo trasformo in una trappola e te lo giro contro.
L'idea è questa: io ci sono stato al giochino, solo per mostrare agli occhi di tutti come ci si accanisce contro di me.
Colpevole di pensare e vivere in una maniera alternativa alla maggior parte delle persone.

Qui comunque siamo ancora in ballo.
L'argomento è serio.
Se tu lo trasformi in offese e provocazioni, non è certo colpa mia.

Io ti seguo fino ad un certo punto, poi ti scarico con paradossi e iperbole.

Sono lungi da pensare che chi mi stima e mi vuole bene, possa dubitare della mia sincerità.

Ripeto, io non ho certo creato il 3d...pensando ad una trappola.
Lui si è evoluto come una trappola.

Bastava che anch'io per una volta ricevessi un minimo di tatto e sensibilità come ho sempre cercato di averne con tutti.

Fatalità,,,le risposte giuste a sto empasse...le ho avute a viva voce da uno come Lothar, pensa te...

Per esempio tu.
Io parlo di A

Tu mi rispondi e la figlia?

Già lì mi monta la mosca al naso capisci?
Dove vuoi arrivare che un separato è un pessimo padre?

Ma se si è detto che usiamo i figli come alibi.

Bon ti dimostrerò nei fatti che io non sono affatto disposto ad usare degli alibi.

Ma tu non sei nella posizione di dirmi che sono un pessimo padre.
Perchè ti rispondo: pensa al tuo, pensa a tuo marito, che a fare il padre di mia figlia lo so fare da me.

Ok?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> credo che sia molto triste che vengano aperte discussioni fasulle per scornarsi tra utenti. non mi piace, mi da fastidio e mi fa sentire strumentalizzato e preso per i fondelli. inoltre mi dispiace per te, pinceton, che sei ricorso a questo mezzuccio.


MA PORCO CAZZO CANE...
Sai leggere eh?
Quando mai ho aperto un 3d per prendere per i fondelli qualcuno?

Per una volta, e sarà la prima e l'ultima volta: io mi aprivo sui miei dispiaceri.

Sottovalutavo il fatto che si sarebbe trasformato in una presa per il culo: MA NEI MIEI CONFRONTI....dio di quel dio!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Il primo ad attaccarlo è stato l'utente bannato.
> La trappolina credo non si riferisca al fatto che non sia
> vero che il Conte vuole separarsi. Perchè non può pensare
> a questa eventualità ? Perchè non può informarsi da un'amica avvocato ?
> ...


Ecco Brava tu mi hai capito.
Grazie!
GRAZIE DAL PROFONDO DEL MIO CUORE
GRAZIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

Che non sia mai più detto che io vi parli dei problemi della mia separazione.

e per inciso...

MAI ho messo il MIO matrimonio come modello o esempio da seguire.

Io ho solo portato la mia esperienza...

Volete crederci bona...
Non volete...
Che mi cambia a me?

Il concetto è:
Io non ho mai preso per il culo nessuno qui dentro.
E che se qualcuno si è sentito preso per il culo, me lo dica.

E' che IO non sono disposto a farmi prendere per il culo da chicchessia.

Cosa c'è vi spaventa il mio modo di vivere eh?


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sono espresso male.
> Ti spiego, ma mi pare così evidente da restare basito.
> E vediamo che non sia un insulto al barlume di intelligenza che mi devi riconoscere.
> Io ho cercato di chiedere una cosa.
> ...


io partecipo alle discussioni con la mia sensibilità e il mio modo di pensare alle priorità; i figli nel caso di una separazione  per me lo sono; la loro serenità va salvaguardata.
altro non intendevo dire , anche perché sai benissimo che qualora lo volessi semplicemente  lo farei


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che non sia mai più detto che io vi parli dei problemi della mia separazione.
> 
> e per inciso...
> 
> ...


già fatto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> rimbambita col cazzone i casini so' pregressi....
> 
> pensa ai cazzi tuoi che campi 100 anni


E' molto comodo nascondersi dietro l'anonimato. Sappi che la tua testimonianza è misera. La più misera che io abbia mai visto.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' molto comodo nascondersi dietro l'anonimato. Sappi che la tua testimonianza è misera. La più misera che io abbia mai visto.


anche gestire cosi' alla cazzo un sito...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> anche gestire cosi' alla cazzo un sito...


Puoi sempre provare a farne uno tuo. Sembra facile. Poi farò il cazzone e supertroll, perché negli anni ho imparato come si fa, e ti girerò le parole in bocca come piace a me. Allettante?

Se non ti piace il forum, nessuno ti trattiene, ma fin quando resti, so come attirare le tue attenzioni.

Poiché il forum è fatto dalle persone che lo visitano, non mi sento minimamente toccato. Devi urlare più forte


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> MA PORCO CAZZO CANE...
> Sai leggere eh?
> Quando mai ho aperto un 3d per prendere per i fondelli qualcuno?
> 
> ...


non scomodare Dio, non è necessario. io ho espresso la mia opinione e tu non sei d'accordo. e che sarà mai? comunque non credo che sia giusto che le questioni personali tra alcuni utenti rendano così faticosa la lettura di un forum, questo ve l'ho scritto più volte.


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Puoi sempre provare a farne uno tuo. Sembra facile. Poi farò il cazzone e supertroll, perché negli anni ho imparato come si fa, e ti girerò le parole in bocca come piace a me. Allettante?
> 
> Se non ti piace il forum, nessuno ti trattiene, ma fin quando resti, so come attirare le tue attenzioni.
> 
> Poiché *il forum è fatto dalle persone che lo visitano*, non mi sento minimamente toccato. Devi urlare più forte



... e che scrivono ... l'ho sempre detto: sono le persone che fanno il forum e non viceversa


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Puoi sempre provare a farne uno tuo. Sembra facile. Poi farò il cazzone e supertroll, perché negli anni ho imparato come si fa, e ti girerò le parole in bocca come piace a me. Allettante?
> 
> Se non ti piace il forum, nessuno ti trattiene, ma fin quando resti, so come attirare le tue attenzioni.
> 
> Poiché il forum è fatto dalle persone che lo visitano, non mi sento minimamente toccato. Devi urlare più forte


Certo che nessuno trattiene, pero' ti informo che i comportamenti scorretti nella gestione del tuo sito, anzi di Fabrizio, facciano girare i coglioni quando appalesati...

te pare strano?


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> non scomodare Dio, non è necessario. io ho espresso la mia opinione, non sei d'accordo, e che sarà mai?


Ti ho mai detto che sei un grande? No? Beh te lo dico adesso


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e che scrivono ... l'ho sempre detto: sono le persone che fanno il forum e non viceversa


Infatti per lui e' un business, mo' alla fine ce fa la grazia a noi....ahahahahah

te ricordi quanno pregava de clicca' sui banner??

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti per lui e' un business, mo' alla fine ce fa la grazia a noi....ahahahahah
> 
> te ricordi quanno pregava de clicca' sui banner??
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah



ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!! :yes:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!! :yes:


ed i prestiti?

ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ti ho mai detto che sei un grande? No? Beh te lo dico adesso


vero...anche se ha tolto l'albero della vita e ciò lo declassa un pochetto


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2011)

*In verita'*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ed i prestiti?
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


Io ho solo cliccato per aiutare la barca, dei prestiti non so nulla.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo che nessuno trattiene, pero' ti informo che i comportamenti scorretti nella gestione del tuo sito, anzi di Fabrizio, facciano girare i coglioni quando appalesati...
> 
> te pare strano?


No. Perché io con Fabrizio ero tu per tu e se dovesse tornare si riprende questo sito con tutti gli onori e oneri. Glielo tengo bello caldo e esplosivo come l'ha lasciato.

Io cerco di essere giusto senza pretendere che io lo sia. Se ritieni che io sia scorretto, allora in questo momento avrei qualcosa da ridire. Non mi puoi predicare lo scorretto mentre "izzi" da anonimo gli utenti del forum, dopo averli "izzati" prima da utente ma ora escluso causa del generale non gradimento.

E' correttissimo che gli utenti esprimano il loro gradimento nei confronti degli altri utenti e se si sradica una poltrona, è una conseguenza. Le conseguenze non sono mai corrette o scorrette. Con questo non dico che devi piacere. Nel limite della libertà di ognuno di noi ti è dato la parola. Ma se ignori i limiti, allora non parlare di mia o nostra scorrettezza.


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero...anche se ha tolto l'albero della vita e ciò lo declassa un pochetto


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2011)

ben lungi dall'essere filoadmin ma saranno affaracci suoi ...chissenefrega ,ragazzi.
comunque io ho un sito e so bene che ci sono costi di gestione ...nel mio caso non regalerei certole mie palanche per fare divertire quattro sciammanati...non so voi.
detto questo...non si fosse mai capito...abbasso il sistema pigia pigia.
e poi non si fanno mai le prove come con il mike bongiorno dalle cabine :e se il mio bottone non funzionasse?:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2011)

*Secondo coscienza*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non ho mai aizzato nessuno, quello e' il modus operandi viscido del tuo compare che l'ha anche ammesso da coglione...
> 
> la mia voce dava fastidio perche' destabilizzava l'instaurazione del pensiero unico....


Pero', una lancia a favore di ADMIN la devo lanciare :mrgreen: Urz ha dato voce all'anonimato, seguendo il vecchio pensiero di FA  se no tu come avresti fatto ad esprimerti dopo il banno? :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero', una lancia a favore di ADMIN la devo lanciare :mrgreen: Urz ha dato voce all'anonimato, seguendo il vecchio pensiero di FA  se no tu come avresti fatto ad esprimerti dopo il banno? :mrgreen:


minchia che leccata...

ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti per lui e' un business, mo' alla fine ce fa la grazia a noi....ahahahahah
> 
> te ricordi quanno pregava de clicca' sui banner??
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah





Non Registrato ha detto:


> ed i prestiti?
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


Di allora il server costava 300 Euro e Fabrizio se ne era andato con la promessa di tornare entro un tot di tempo. Il forum era a carico mio mentre non ne avevo nulla a che fare. Quindi ho cercato di racimolare il minimo indispensabile, complessivamente circa 120 Euro. Alla fine ho capito che il forum era diventato mio e l'ho traslocato diverse volte, grazie anche alla sua crescita sproporzionata, fino a collocarlo l'anno scorso su questo server, che all'anno costa 1.400 Euro + IVA.

I prestiti compresi nella cifra di 120 Euro ho voluto restituire, come da intesa iniziale, ma salvo un caso non li hanno rivoluti. Perciò non giudicare male ciò che non sai.

I banner che ora ci sono nel forum, rendono il giorno circa 30 centesimi, ma non per le visite che fate voi, ma per le visite che fanno venendo da altri siti e solo di passaggio, meramente di gente annoiata che clicca i banner per vedere cosa offre il mondo Internet. Se ne fregano del sito. Se arrotondo generosamente la cifra a 1 Euro giornaliero, abbiamo al mese 30 e all'anno 360 Euro di guadagno, mentre il resto è pagato di tasca mia.

Non mi raccontare che ti spacchi in due per il bene del forum. Sono io che pago la bolletta tutti gli anni.

Fabrizio mi è un caro amico e quello che spendo in nome della nostra amicizia è affare mio.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Di allora il server costava 300 Euro e Fabrizio se ne era andato con la promessa di tornare entro un tot di tempo. Il forum era a carico mio mentre non ne avevo nulla a che fare. Quindi ho cercato di racimolare il minimo indispensabile, complessivamente circa 120 Euro. Alla fine ho capito che il forum era diventato mio e l'ho traslocato diverse volte, grazie anche alla sua crescita sproporzionata, fino a collocarlo l'anno scorso su questo server, che all'anno costa 1.400 Euro + IVA.
> 
> I prestiti compresi nella cifra di 120 Euro ho voluto restituire, come da intesa iniziale, ma salvo un caso non li hanno rivoluti. Perciò non giudicare male ciò che non sai.
> 
> ...


va che so' tutte cose inutili, la morale della favola e' che se ci tenevi veramente alla correttezza, avresti dovuto bannare me ed il viscido...

altrimenti si pensa male...macchisenefotte...ormai hanno gia' pensato!!!

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io partecipo alle discussioni con la mia sensibilità e il mio modo di pensare alle priorità; i figli nel caso di una separazione  per me lo sono; la loro serenità va salvaguardata.
> altro non intendevo dire , anche perché sai benissimo che qualora lo volessi semplicemente  lo farei


Ma in questo 3d, scusami è fuori luogo!


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Settembre 2011)

Conte,
sebbene tu spesso parli delle tue esperienze, in genere ti mostri come persona cresciuta tramite queste tue esperienze, molto convinto delle tue opinioni -che a tuo merito sei in grado di modificare in seguito a riflessioni- e di rado si colgono punti interrogativi nei tuoi post 
Anche in questo 3d, credimi, neppure io che dovrei essere l'esegeta del pensiero del Conte   mi sono resa conto che chiedevi pareri.
Sembrava che tu condividessi un episodio -importante- della tua vita, del quale era difficile dire qualcosa.
Separarsi, è sempre una questione intima. E' un atto prima di tutto interiore, che sembra tu abbia raggiunto da tempo, ma anche quando si è interiorizzato, renderlo effettivo è una decisione su cui nessuno può dire sì o no, a parte te e tua moglie.

Anche io, nella mia stringata risposta, mi sono limitata a darti un abbraccio virtuale, perchè è difficilissimo dire se una separazione possa essere cosa buona o no, se non sei parte della coppia in questione. E scusa Conte, ma non sei certo la persona più abile ad esprimere quali sono le questioni su cui vorresti consigli o opinioni 

So che questo 3D non è una provocazione. So che al di là del tuo modo di esprimerti, in effetti Stellanuova ha colto perfettamente il senso di questo 3D.
Cerco di rimediare adesso alle mie mancanze.

Conte, credo che la tua avvocato abbia ragione, anche se non per i motivi che adduce. Non credo che tua moglie potrebbe mai farti carognate. E' una donna fantastica per molte cose, e non si comporterebbe mai come teme la tua avvocato.
Ma forse adesso è più importante preservare la tranquilla routine di casa tua, e di tua figlia -scusa se mi permetto- piuttosto che alleggerirti da un simbolo.
I simboli sono molto importanti, possono essere importantissimi, e pesantissimi qualche volta. Per esempio un matrimonio se pensi a un altro futuro.
Ma i simboli hanno importanza solo fino a quando gliela diamo loro.

Che cosa, di questo simbolo, che cosa del tuo matrimonio, ti pesa? Soprattutto considerando che anche da separato la tua vita non cambierebbe, avresti le stesse responsabilità e libertà che hai ora, in pratica.
Io una risposta la posso anche immaginare, ma magari mi sbaglio.
Se io avessi ragione, non è una separazione che ti alleggerirebbe da quel peso.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> non scomodare Dio, non è necessario. io ho espresso la mia opinione e tu non sei d'accordo. e che sarà mai? comunque non credo che sia giusto che le questioni personali tra alcuni utenti rendano così faticosa la lettura di un forum, questo ve l'ho scritto più volte.


Ok...ma vorrei vedere te...( e non voglio fare la vittima)...che ad ogni cosa che scrivi...ma ad ogni eh...
Ti si ridesse in faccia e che ti si facesse notare che le tue opinioni non valgono un cazzo, dato il tuo orientamento sessuale no?
Tu ridotto a non potere mai postare niente...eh?
Ti piacerebbe?

A me NON interessano le cose tra me e lui.
Più volte l'ho invitato a dirimere le questioni fuori dal forum.
Ma ho ricevuto solo espressioni del tipo...ti farò cagare sangue, grazie a me, la tua immagine sul forum è seriamente compromessa e balle varie del genere...

Un po' ti ignoro...poi mi stanco eh?
Io posso ignorare chi mi striscia la macchina, ma dai oggi e dai domani...
Ecco ero solo stufo di vedere utenti strisciati...

Ripeto: Stufo agro di vedere insulti alle persone che soffrono.

Ma se vuoi posso regalarti qualcosa in stile eh?
Basta chiedere!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ma vorrei vedere te...( e non voglio fare la vittima)...che ad ogni cosa che scrivi...ma ad ogni eh...
> Ti si ridesse in faccia e che ti si facesse notare che le tue opinioni non valgono un cazzo, dato il tuo orientamento sessuale no?
> Tu ridotto a non potere mai postare niente...eh?
> Ti piacerebbe?
> ...


Ue' cretinetti, visto che hai sempre detto che non sei chen, t'informo che all'epoca i casini con lui qua furono enormi, mica i tuoi bidet...ahahahahah

eppure ad un certo punto scoppio' la pace....

con te e' stato un continuo da quando sono rientrato scoprendo la cacciata di mezzo forum precedente...

nun te sforza'...che ormai il viscidume te l'hanno inquadrato....

ahahahahahahahh


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non ho mai aizzato nessuno, quello e' il modus operandi viscido del tuo compare che l'ha anche ammesso da coglione...
> 
> la mia voce dava fastidio perche' destabilizzava l'instaurazione del pensiero unico....


Ma pensa eh?
Il pensiero unico...
Ma pensa...
Io sono per la pluralità di ogni espressione...
Ho sempre protestato contro un'utenza A , a scapito di un'utenza B...

SOLO TU...
Hai creduto che IO abbia il potere di aizzare il forum...
SOLO TU...
Perchè ti fa comodo pensare così no?

Che cosa mi dicevi?

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...Fallito...Grazie a me...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...la tua immagine nel forum è compromessa...
AHAHAHAHAHAHA...grazie a me...nessuno ti darà più fiducia...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...

Prova a negare.

Invece a me pare...che la mia immagine brilla o si oscura, a prescindere dal tuo operato...

Tu mi hai sempre preso di mira, e non ho MAI capito perchè.
Come la mettiamo con la storia di Chen eh?

NON E' LA TUA VOCE A DAR FASTIDIO...

Ma il modo di porsi...Cazzo...

Tu puoi dire ho vissuto nella fedeltà.
Il mio matrimonio è questo.
Ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma essere uomini probi e giusti, onesti e fedeli, NON è...avere come scopo...dare della zoccola ad una adultera...

Non funziona così questo forum...
E non ti entra, manco morto...

Ti ho mai offeso io? Eh?
Ogni aspetto della mia vita, tu lo hai offeso e denigrato. 
Perfino la mia fede...perfino neanche rispetto per un credo religioso...

Ti ho solo sempre chiesto: smetti di offendere e insultare gli utenti di questo forum...
E' un gioco che fa ridere solo a te!

Questo era il mio obiettivo, non che tu fossi bannato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> va che so' tutte cose inutili, la morale della favola e' che se ci tenevi veramente alla correttezza, avresti dovuto bannare me ed il viscido...
> 
> altrimenti si pensa male...macchisenefotte...ormai hanno gia' pensato!!!
> 
> ahahahahahahahah


Secondo te dovrei sostituirmi agli utenti per bannare te e qualcun altro perché tu lo ritieni corretto? Non hai percepito che ho dato agli utenti questo potere?

Hai ragione, ci hanno pensato loro a te, ma tu l'hai provocato. Non fare ora la vittima e piangere sul latte versato. Quando il Conte intonerà lo stesso tipo di inno che hai cantato per gli ultimi N post, sono certo che non tarderanno ad arrivare i rubini. Come a chiunque altro. Ma credo che gli utenti nel forum hanno cose più importanti da pensare che insultarsi a vicenda, per poi cosa?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conte,
> sebbene tu spesso parli delle tue esperienze, in genere ti mostri come persona cresciuta tramite queste tue esperienze, molto convinto delle tue opinioni -che a tuo merito sei in grado di modificare in seguito a riflessioni- e di rado si colgono punti interrogativi nei tuoi post
> Anche in questo 3d, credimi, neppure io che dovrei essere l'esegeta del pensiero del Conte   mi sono resa conto che chiedevi pareri.
> Sembrava che tu condividessi un episodio -importante- della tua vita, del quale era difficile dire qualcosa.
> ...


Cara Nausicaa,
Vedrò di riprendere questo tema, in privè, così almeno sarò in pace.
Già volevo scrivere un intervento in risposta a Minerva circa le sue perplessità sul matrimonio religioso.
Vero, pensa che ero convinto di aver aperto questo 3d in privè, e invece con la mia solita testa in cui una parola rimanda ad altro, ho associato i miei problemi circa lìuniverso separazione, in Matrimonio e divorzio.
In estrema sintesi, hai colto nel segno.
Non sopporto che una parola sia simbolo di qualcosa che non è.
Esempio: Se io ascolto l'aria sulla quarta corda di bach, è insopportabile vederci la sigla di Quark, già che mi dicono suonami la sigla di quark mi manda in bestia.

Poi c'è il fatto che come sai, non sforo nelle cose "solo nostre". ( intendo quelle tra mia moglie e me).
Lei lo considererebbe alto tradimento.

In estrema analisi, il mio avvocato dice.
Ma ti conviene?
Ehi cocco bello, ti ricordo che tu vivi da sempre come uno scapolo sposato.
E' sta parola che mi ha svegliato.
Uno sposato vissuto da scapolo.
E lei? Io non voglio farla soffrire, non voglio la sua infelicità, è un'ottima persona.
Semplice, concreta, senza tanti grilli per la testa.
Non accetto l'idea che la mia felicità sia costruita sull'infelicità altrui.
C'è poi la mia sega: Nessuna donna, può venirmi a dire, lascia tua moglie per me. 
Non esiste un cazzo.
Ma non accetto neppure, un : ah sai mi piacerebbe tanto che tu venissi a vivere con me, ma sniff, sob...sei sposato.

Ci sono degli obblighi derivanti dal matrimonio.
Ecco a me ora sta sulle balle, quello della convivenza.
Se è un piacere ok.
Se è un obbligo o un dovere: io non ci sto più dentro.

Ci siamo accorti che abbiamo passato una vita a non pestarci i piedi.

Non siamo persone sbagliate.
Abbiamo solo fatto male a sposarci.

Della serie...se solo lei mi avesse ascoltato eh?

Vengo ai simboli.
Per me sono fondamentali.
Se tu sei la mia compagna: sei la mia compagna.
Non mi va che la mia compagna sia una mia amica.

Ma ne riparlerò.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

Ragazzi funziona...
Se vi capita che uno non registrato scriva cose offensive, premete il triangolino, mettete una motivazione e il post sparisce:
Per favore teniamo pulito questo forum.
Grazie!

Pulite e non rispondete, altrimeni poi non si può più cancellare.

Mi pare che questo sia un ottimo sistema per:
Permettere agli ospiti di postare...
Eliminare spam, troll e quant'altro!

No?
Buonagiornata!


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ragazzi funziona...
> Se vi capita che uno non registrato scriva cose offensive, premete il triangolino, mettete una motivazione e il post sparisce:
> Per favore teniamo pulito questo forum.
> Grazie!
> ...


Grazie non lo sapevo.
Credevo che così si tirasse in ballo Admin.


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cara Nausicaa,
> Vedrò di riprendere questo tema, in privè, così almeno sarò in pace.
> Già volevo scrivere un intervento in risposta a Minerva circa le sue perplessità sul matrimonio religioso.
> Vero, pensa che ero convinto di aver aperto questo 3d in privè, e invece con la mia solita testa in cui una parola rimanda ad altro, ho associato i miei problemi circa lìuniverso separazione, in Matrimonio e divorzio.
> ...


non si possono porre le basi di discussione sul matrimonio religioso quando mi si dice che la scelta è stata esclusivamente per non dispiacere al suocero.
mi cadono le braccia


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si possono porre le basi di discussione sul matrimonio religioso quando mi si dice che la scelta è stata esclusivamente per non dispiacere al suocero.
> mi cadono le braccia


A te cadono le braccia..
Ma prima di sentenziare dall'alto della tua consapevolezza...
Prima vedi di conoscere come è fatta la religiosità delle persone semplici ( per te ignoranti) dei contadini veneti.
La mia idea era andiamo a convivere, dai proviamo.
Ora la questione si ripropone con i nipoti, i miei suoceri hanno detto, ma quelli non sono figli nostri, che se la vedano con i loro genitori, per noi comunque è fonte di imbarazzo, sconforto e vergogna.
Mai nella mia vita, io ho umiliato lo spirito delle persone semplici e genuine...

Una volta ero ad una sagra con Nausicaa, c'erano anche altissimi luminari del suo campo...
Un napoletano esordisce...ah anch'io vedo i pianeti nelle trasmissioni di Sky...parlaavno di Uranio...
Ecco io ho ammirato quelle persone...nessuno disse loro...scemo AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...uranio...casomai è urano...ma non ti spieghiamo il nostro lavoro di ricerca....AHAHAHAHAHAHA...tanto tu sei troppo teron scemo per capire...

No loro dissero...ah che bello sentire che anche le persone non addette ai lavori...si interessano allo studio dei cieli...o robe così...

Allora io non mi metto a discutere di matrimonio religioso...con una povera atea!
Stai là nei tuoi pregiudizi...e finirai all'Inferno, come tutti gli atei!
Non hai riconosciuto il tempo in cui ti è stata portata la Buona Novella...quindi morirai nei tuoi peccati!


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A te cadono le braccia..
> Ma prima di sentenziare dall'alto della tua consapevolezza...
> Prima vedi di conoscere come è fatta la religiosità delle persone semplici ( per te ignoranti) dei contadini veneti.
> La mia idea era andiamo a convivere, dai proviamo.
> ...


amen


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> amen


Lo sai meglio di me...
Non si può dialogare con i pregiudizi di mezzo.
Solo le beghine e i beghini...antepongono sempre i loro pregiudizi.


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo sai meglio di me...
> Non si può dialogare con i pregiudizi di mezzo.
> Solo le beghine e i beghini...antepongono sempre i loro pregiudizi.


vero, mi pare tu l'abbia appena dimostrato


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero, mi pare tu l'abbia appena dimostrato


SI...Brava.
Tu hai pregiudizi contro di me, per natura, piuttosto che tentare di smantellare i tuoi, a furia di insulti ed offese, ne alzo di altrettanti contro di te.
Ohi, sono fatto così.
Con questo sistema evito di farmi manipolare.


----------



## elena_ (23 Settembre 2011)

egoismi 
paraculaggine
paura
empatia
condivisione
specchietti per allodole
amore
figli
opportunismo
coraggio
dialettica
onestà
amicizia
ingenuità


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2011)

salsiccia


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> egoismi
> paraculaggine
> paura
> empatia
> ...


Grazie...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2011)

telefono


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2011)

pennello


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2011)




----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

:singleeye:


----------



## passante (24 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ma vorrei vedere te...( e non voglio fare la vittima)...che ad ogni cosa che scrivi...ma ad ogni eh...
> Ti si ridesse in faccia e che ti si facesse notare che le tue opinioni non valgono un cazzo, dato il tuo orientamento sessuale no?
> Tu ridotto a non potere mai postare niente...eh?
> Ti piacerebbe?


io non faccio tanto testo, mi sono dovuto far crescere un po' di pelo sullo stomaco, da questo punto di vista. però  in questo forum leggo spesso continue provocazioni (non solo  tra voi due) e davvero le trovo insopportabili per i terzi. sai come dice mia sorella alle mie nipoti quando bisticciano: "voi credete di darvi fastidio l'un l'altra, e invece date fastidio solo a me, mi rendete pesante stermene a casa mia e non è giusto". anche perchè diciamo la verità: se io scrivo una cosa che a te piace, o ti fa pensare, o in qualche modo ti aiuta e se ne spunta un altro che mi prende in giro, dice che le mie opinioni non valgono una cippa, che sono il solito co*lione ecc. ecc. questo altro non sminuisce solo me, ma anche te che dalle mie parole sei stato aiutato. e questo vale per tutti: per chi insulta te, per chi insulta stermi, per chi aggredisce daniele, per chi la smena con le "maestre di vita", ecc. ecc. ecc. è vero io non conosco la storia di questo forum, ma forse a maggior ragione la mia impressione è più vicina a quella del "lettore medio" di queste pagine. o forse invece sbaglio, che ne so  :singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2011)

*mi era scappata*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> minchia che leccata...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahah



Niente affatto, e' una considerazione


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ma vorrei vedere te...( e non voglio fare la vittima)...che ad ogni cosa che scrivi...ma ad ogni eh...
> Ti si ridesse in faccia e che ti si facesse notare che le tue opinioni non valgono un cazzo, dato il tuo orientamento sessuale no?
> Tu ridotto a non potere mai postare niente...eh?
> Ti piacerebbe?
> ...


Caro Conte ora,apro la email e ci sono 40 notifiche dal sito,4 messaggi privati,etc....non posso leggere,c'e'un lavoro da fare.
Pero'una cosa la scrivo;io qua'ho scritto forse venerdi'mattina, lo faccio ora,e probabilmente sino a domani non verro'piu'.
Nel fine settimana mi sono scordato che esista,il forum,altro da pensare...e stamattina pure,lavorero',chiamero'la mia dolce amante,magari la vedro'...ecco la vita e'quella.Altro che forum.
Si vive anche senza il forum,fregatene....poi cosa vuoi che sappiamo loro...
Che sanno vivere bene virtualmente,ma in realta'......


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Che sanno vivere bene virtualmente,ma in realta'......


Cosa significa vivere bene virtualmente?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Settembre 2011)

*Riesci*

A farmi un riassunto con il cuore in mano?
Io pergiudizi non posso averne.


Ciao Blu


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Settembre 2011)

*Riassunto*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> A farmi un riassunto con il cuore in mano?
> Io pergiudizi non posso averne.
> 
> 
> Ciao Blu



Perche' sicuramente in questi giorni qualcosa sara' cambiato e,rileggere tutto cio' che hai scritto sarebbe forse inutile oggi ...

Ciao stasera devo andare non posso trattenermi di piu',un saluto.


p.s riprendi in mano il rapporto con tua figlia ;-) non c'è cosa piu' bella!!!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perche' sicuramente in questi giorni qualcosa sara' cambiato e,rileggere tutto cio' che hai scritto sarebbe forse inutile oggi ...
> 
> Ciao stasera devo andare non posso trattenermi di piu',un saluto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2011)

*Ciao*



contepinceton ha detto:


>


Ho iniziato a leggere prima di fermarmi e capire che forse era inutile visto i giorni gia' passati e il probabile tuo aver ragionato.
Cio' che mi ha colpito di piu' è stata la frase "io con mia figlia non vado molto d'accordo".
Lei dovrebbe essere il tuo gran Amore,quindi "moglie" e compagna le metterei per un attimo a parte e mi concentrerei su questo grande grande Amore...


Ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a leggere prima di fermarmi e capire che forse era inutile visto i giorni gia' passati e il probabile tuo aver ragionato.
> Cio' che mi ha colpito di piu' è stata la frase "io con mia figlia non vado molto d'accordo".
> Lei dovrebbe essere il tuo gran Amore,quindi "moglie" e compagna le metterei per un attimo a parte e mi concentrerei su questo grande grande Amore...
> 
> ...


Mia figlia dovrebbe essere il mio grande Amore?
Ma dove siamo?
Robe da non credere.
Si si...ah infatti lei da me pretende e basta.
Cosa mi dà in cambio?
Nulla.
A sto punto?
Ohi...io non sono il servo di nessuno.


----------



## aristocat (2 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia figlia dovrebbe essere il mio grande Amore?
> Ma dove siamo?
> Robe da non credere.
> Si si...ah infatti lei da me pretende e basta.
> ...


 Conte dai non essere così drastico ...


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia figlia dovrebbe essere il mio grande Amore?
> Ma dove siamo?
> Robe da non credere.
> Si si...ah infatti lei da me pretende e basta.
> ...


Quello che hai scritto non si può leggere!


----------



## aristocat (2 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Conte dai non essere così drastico ...


 Una delle cose più belle che mi ha trasmesso mio padre è stata l'affetto incondizionato verso il figlio, sia esso discolo indisciplinato e ingestibile (= mio fratello da piccolo). 
Mio fratello da bambino era l'argento vivo, un'intelligenza prontissima (ancora adesso  :singleeye e una sensibilità, un cuore grandi ma ben "mimetizzati" dietro un atteggiamento strafottente, pestifero e dispettoso... senza contare il rapporto con i beni materiali e il denaro, simile a quello che racconti di tua figlia. Ovvio l'ultimo mostriciattolo di plastica, l'ultima figurina, l'ultimo giocattolo strambo dovevano essere suoi!

Ma. Anche grazie a mio padre, alla sua pazienza e alla sua profondità di vedute, ho potuto notare che anche da piccolissimo, quella peste bionda & occhietti da pirata di mio fratello, stravedeva per tutti i membri della nostra famiglia, che anche alle elementari aveva già il suo modo di essere protettivo verso la sorella maggiore o), mamma e papà.

Mio padre, ancora più di mia madre, è stato sempre quello che non si dimenticava mai di rimboccargli le coperte e salutarlo con un bacetto della buonanotte e una battuta scherzosa delle sue...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia figlia dovrebbe essere il mio grande Amore?
> Ma dove siamo?
> Robe da non credere.
> Si si...ah infatti lei da me pretende e basta.
> ...


Conte lei non di deve dare nulla in cambio. Lei è tua figlia e nella tua vita deve arrivare prima di tutto. A quest'età sanno solo prendere, prendere fino a prosciugarci. Noi possiamo solo dare, facendo capire i sacrifici che facciamo per dare, e sperare che crescendo e diventando adulti sappiano riconoscere i nostri sforzi.. Credo che si raccolga quello che si semina...magari non con effetti immediati...


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2011)

per sapere cosa danno in cambio i figli bisogna avere la sensibilità di sentirlo  .
un patrimonio di emozioni e sentimenti irraggiungibile in altro modo, una crescita interiore come individuo che abbandona solo in quel caso , l'egocentrismo e l'individualismo sterile e fine a se stesso.
l'amore incondizionato è un diritto per chi metti al mondo e ancora una volta mi chiedo che razza di fede sia la tua.
passi il matrimonio e la superficialità nell'affrontarlo...ma sui figli quale dio ti suggerisce tanta grettezza?
te lo chiedo sempre da quella squallida , povera atea che sono.


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2011)

*'E figl so piezz 'e core *



[video=youtube;CK8nA_hhPGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK8nA_hhPGg[/video]​


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte lei non di deve dare nulla in cambio. Lei è tua figlia e nella tua vita deve arrivare prima di tutto. A quest'età sanno solo prendere, prendere fino a prosciugarci. Noi possiamo solo dare, facendo capire i sacrifici che facciamo per dare, e sperare che crescendo e diventando adulti sappiano riconoscere i nostri sforzi.. Credo che si raccolga quello che si semina...magari non con effetti immediati...


Ricariche di cellulare, stampami questo, masterizzami quello, ma come al solito quando ho bisogno io che lei aiuti sua madre o faccia qualcosa è stanca...

Raccogliere quello che si semina è un altro luogo comune...un mito da sfatare...
Mi dispiace signori ora è nell'età bastarda.
Le nuove teen ager sono iene pestifere.
Stiano là nelle loro seghe di femmine che si credono di essere chissà cosa.

Io come padre mi limito a fare il can da guardia.
Le ho solo detto che se si mette contro di me, avrà pane per i suoi denti.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per sapere cosa danno in cambio i figli bisogna avere la sensibilità di sentirlo  .
> un patrimonio di emozioni e sentimenti irraggiungibile in altro modo, una crescita interiore come individuo che abbandona solo in quel caso , l'egocentrismo e l'individualismo sterile e fine a se stesso.
> l'amore incondizionato è un diritto per chi metti al mondo e ancora una volta mi chiedo che razza di fede sia la tua.
> passi il matrimonio e la superficialità nell'affrontarlo...ma sui figli quale dio ti suggerisce tanta grettezza?
> te lo chiedo sempre da quella squallida , povera atea che sono.


bla, bla bla bla...
Io alla sua età ero già fuori di casa e mi arrangiavo.
Non sono disposto a vivere di soddisfazioni che dici tu.
SOno cose effimere.
Io le sto solo insegnando ad arrangiarsi e a camminare con le sue gambe.

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....ti sei piccata eh per la povera atea eh?
Permalosona....

Io non sono madre.


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> bla, bla bla bla...
> Io alla sua età ero già fuori di casa e mi arrangiavo.
> Non sono disposto a vivere di soddisfazioni che dici tu.
> *SOno cose effimere.*Io le sto solo insegnando ad arrangiarsi e a camminare con le sue gambe.
> ...


semplicemente non sai cosa ti perdi, conte. mi dispiace per te che rincorri quelle che sono, sì, cose effimere.
ti auguro di non accorgerti troppo tardi delle vere priorità


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ricariche di cellulare, stampami questo, masterizzami quello, ma come al solito quando ho bisogno io che lei aiuti sua madre o faccia qualcosa è stanca...
> 
> Raccogliere quello che si semina è un altro luogo comune...un mito da sfatare...
> Mi dispiace signori ora è nell'età bastarda.
> ...


Mi dispiace Conte, ma sono in totale disaccordo con te, su questo.

Davanti ai miei occhi ho decine di bambini e preadolescenti che ogni giorno mi confermano il contrario di ciò che sostieni tu. La continua e pressante richiesta di beni materiali è soltanto il modo che i ragazzini hanno per richiedere attenzioni. Un ragazzino non potrà mai dirti 'papà, ascoltami, aiutami, ho bisogno di te'.

Al posto di queste parole ci sono continue provocazioni, atteggiamenti oppositivi, richieste impossibili e un muro di apparente egoismo. Ma sta a noi adulti interpretare tutto questo, sta a noi capire e mediare, restituire loro il messaggio usando un codice diverso.

Se noi rispondiamo con gli stessi toni e la stessa sprezzante indifferenza, allora sì che ci ritroveremo in casa dei completi sconosciuti.

Un figlio ha sempre bisogno del genitore. A un mese, dieci anni o diciotto, un figlio richiede al genitore di essere un punto di riferimento solido e sempre presente. Questo è l'unico presupposto perchè impari a sbrigarsela da solo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> semplicemente non sai cosa ti perdi, conte. mi dispiace per te che rincorri quelle che sono, sì, cose effimere.
> ti auguro di non accorgerti troppo tardi delle vere priorità


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...e tu insegneresti ad un uomo come me, quali sono le priorità?
Si si per poi dopo trovarmi ad aver sprecato la vita per niente...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Conte, ma sono in totale disaccordo con te, su questo.
> 
> Davanti ai miei occhi ho decine di bambini e preadolescenti che ogni giorno mi confermano il contrario di ciò che sostieni tu. La continua e pressante richiesta di beni materiali è soltanto il modo che i ragazzini hanno per richiedere attenzioni. Un ragazzino non potrà mai dirti 'papà, ascoltami, aiutami, ho bisogno di te'.
> 
> ...


Ecco brava..
Ben diverso da essere il suo servo...
Diciamo che va così...
Per un po' ci sto ai suoi giochi di darmi da intendere...
Poi ogni tanto, vedi ieri mattina, do una torciatina eh?
Da non credere eh?
Dopo mezz'ora che le dico...sbrigati che le tue amiche vengono a prenderti, sbrigati hai un impegno stamattina, fa il piantin e dà da intendere alle amiche...che il papino cattivone l'ha fatta piangere...poverina...papino ha tuonato...ma pensa che cattivo padre...

Ogni tanto devo riassestare parametri e ruoli...
Infatti stasera diceva...papi avrei bisogno di queste cose qui, che ne dici?
Ben diverso da papi tu devi...

Ogni volta che dice tu devi...io non la cago di striscio...

Mia moglie dice che non possiamo andare d'accordo, siamo troppo simili...e lei mi imita in tutto...in tutto...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Conte, ma sono in totale disaccordo con te, su questo.
> 
> Davanti ai miei occhi ho decine di bambini e preadolescenti che ogni giorno mi confermano il contrario di ciò che sostieni tu. La continua e pressante richiesta di beni materiali è soltanto il modo che i ragazzini hanno per richiedere attenzioni. Un ragazzino non potrà mai dirti 'papà, ascoltami, aiutami, ho bisogno di te'.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto e se posso approvo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...e tu insegneresti ad un uomo come me, quali sono le priorità?
> Si si per poi dopo trovarmi ad aver sprecato la vita per niente...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


LA priorità di un genitore devono essere i suoi figli. Non sto dicendo di dimenticare tutto il resto ma prima, secondo me, devono arrivare i figli.
Non avresti sprecato la vita per niente, avresti passato la vita a crescere un figlio......E' ben diverso secondo me!


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

mi spiace Conte se ti rovino l'immagine.

Ma io ho visto che padre è il Conte, anche se marginalmente. Come spesso accade, quello che dice e quello che è hanno un lieve shift che rende le cose di difficile interpretazione.

Non dico niente altro. Sorry Conte


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia figlia dovrebbe essere il mio grande Amore?
> Ma dove siamo?
> Robe da non credere.
> Si si...ah infatti lei da me pretende e basta.
> ...



Leggo al volo,e non riesco a  non commentare questa orribile cosa.....Conte eri fuori quando l'hai scritta???
Per me loro,i miei due ragazzi,vengono prima di tutto,della moglie,dell'amante,dei fratelli......anche se ieri sera mi hanno fatta arrabbiare di brutto,e gli ho detto di tutto....
Sai il padre di un'amico,di Ragusa,in punto di morte disse al filglio''ricordati che la moglie l'hai incontrata per strada..i figli hanno il tuo sangue...''
Amico ho letto per soliti motivi solo il giusto commento di Simy,immmagino che gli altri,avranno sparato....facendo benissimo,per una volta...quando ci vuole..ci vuole


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Leggo al volo,e non riesco a  non commentare questa orribile cosa.....Conte eri fuori quando l'hai scritta???
> Per me loro,i miei due ragazzi,vengono prima di tutto,della moglie,dell'amante,dei fratelli......anche se ieri sera mi hanno fatta arrabbiare di brutto,e gli ho detto di tutto....
> Sai il padre di un'amico,di Ragusa,in punto di morte disse al filglio''ricordati che la moglie l'hai incontrata per strada..i figli hanno il tuo sangue...''
> Amico ho letto per soliti motivi solo il giusto commento di Simy,immmagino che gli altri,avranno sparato....facendo benissimo,per una volta...quando ci vuole..ci vuole


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> mi spiace Conte se ti rovino l'immagine.
> 
> Ma io ho visto che padre è il Conte, anche se marginalmente. Come spesso accade, quello che dice e quello che è hanno un lieve shift che rende le cose di difficile interpretazione.
> 
> Non dico niente altro. Sorry Conte


Probabilmente è così e ne sono quasi convinta. Ma, e lui lo sa, se così fosse non capisco il gusto di scrivere una cosa e pensarne un'altra. Io sono così, quello che leggi di me sul forum è quello che sono nella vita reale e mi augurerei fosse la stessa cosa per gli altri. PEr cui se lui scrive una cosa "illegibile" come questa la commento.
Dopodichè conosco il Conte e so che persona sia, sinceramente avrei preferito non leggere quello che ho letto.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> LA priorità di un genitore devono essere i suoi figli. Non sto dicendo di dimenticare tutto il resto ma prima, secondo me, devono arrivare i figli.
> Non avresti sprecato la vita per niente, avresti passato la vita a crescere un figlio......E' ben diverso secondo me!


Ma infatti no?
Prima viene la figlia.
Da cui io estromesso dal letto matrimoniale no?
Spiegami come mai allora io non ho mai permesso a mia figlia di mettersi contro sua madre, mentre ora loro due si alleano contro di me....ma poverina anche mia moglie eh? Soffre come un cane eh? Il papi incazzato ha fatto piangere la figlia...

Ah è così...
Nascono i figli, si finisce di vivere...
Ma fammi il piacere va...

Hai fatto i lavori che ti ha assegnato tua madre?
No...ero stanca...
Bon anch'io sono stanco, perchè ho dovuto fare i tuoi lavori al posto tuo...
e sono troppo stanco per ricaricarti il cellulare.


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Leggo al volo,e non riesco a  non commentare questa orribile cosa.....Conte eri fuori quando l'hai scritta???
> Per me loro,i miei due ragazzi,vengono prima di tutto,della moglie,dell'amante,dei fratelli......anche se ieri sera mi hanno fatta arrabbiare di brutto,e gli ho detto di tutto....
> Sai il padre di un'amico,di Ragusa,in punto di morte disse al filglio''ricordati che la moglie l'hai incontrata per strada..i figli hanno il tuo sangue...''
> Amico ho letto per soliti motivi solo il giusto commento di Simy,immmagino che gli altri,avranno sparato....facendo benissimo,per una volta...quando ci vuole..ci vuole


 il discorso delle priorità a lothar è più chiaro.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente è così e ne sono quasi convinta. Ma, e lui lo sa, se così fosse non capisco il gusto di scrivere una cosa e pensarne un'altra. Io sono così, quello che leggi di me sul forum è quello che sono nella vita reale e mi augurerei fosse la stessa cosa per gli altri. PEr cui se lui scrive una cosa "illegibile" come questa la commento.
> Dopodichè conosco il Conte e so che persona sia, sinceramente avrei preferito non leggere quello che ho letto.


Ho un compito e un ruolo da svolgere.
Non è certo quello di fare l'amicone pucci pucci...
Sentimi bene...
Ok tu sacrificati, sbregati per i tuoi figli...
Un giorno magari neanche ti diranno grazie...
E se tu farai notare i tuoi sacrifici ti diranno: te li ho forse chiesti io?


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> mi spiace Conte se ti rovino l'immagine.
> 
> Ma io ho visto che padre è il Conte, anche se marginalmente. Come spesso accade, quello che dice e quello che è hanno un lieve shift che rende le cose di difficile interpretazione.
> 
> Non dico niente altro. Sorry Conte


ma immagine de che?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti no?
> Prima viene la figlia.
> Da cui io estromesso dal letto matrimoniale no?
> Spiegami come mai allora io non ho mai permesso a mia figlia di mettersi contro sua madre, mentre ora loro due si alleano contro di me....ma poverina anche mia moglie eh? Soffre come un cane eh? Il papi incazzato ha fatto piangere la figlia...
> ...


Questo è assolutamente condivisibile, non è quello che hai sostenuto prima....

Per quel poco che sai di me non ho mai messo mio marito in secondo piano per i miei figli...Ma per i figli entrambi abbiamo fatto mille sacrifici. Sono due anni che per assecondare la passione calcistico di mio figlio non mi concedo un week..Ovvio che lui ricompensa in altro modo (scuola, ecc). Non è un'età facile ma loro devono sapere che siamo sempre lì pronti ad aiutarli, i ringraziamenti arriveranno in futuro e se non arrivassero io saprò comunque di aver fatto il possibile per loro.....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho un compito e un ruolo da svolgere.
> Non è certo quello di fare l'amicone pucci pucci...
> Sentimi bene...
> Ok tu sacrificati, sbregati per i tuoi figli...
> ...


Ti ho risposto sotto prima ancora che tu scrivessi....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Leggo al volo,e non riesco a  non commentare questa orribile cosa.....Conte eri fuori quando l'hai scritta???
> Per me loro,i miei due ragazzi,vengono prima di tutto,della moglie,dell'amante,dei fratelli......anche se ieri sera mi hanno fatta arrabbiare di brutto,e gli ho detto di tutto....
> Sai il padre di un'amico,di Ragusa,in punto di morte disse al filglio''ricordati che la moglie l'hai incontrata per strada..i figli hanno il tuo sangue...''
> Amico ho letto per soliti motivi solo il giusto commento di Simy,immmagino che gli altri,avranno sparato....facendo benissimo,per una volta...quando ci vuole..ci vuole


Parli bene tu...
Ma tu hai due figli maschi...
Vorrei vederti con una undicenne piena di manie nella testa...
Se non stai attento ti fa credere che anche avere l'iphone è necessario eh?
E tira su di quelle discussioni che non ti dico...
Ora urla sempre per casa...
Non chiede: pretende, impartisce, ordina...

Ma robe da non credere eh?
Vietato usare un bagno perchè ha deciso che è il suo bagno...

Vedo che quando uso il pugno di ferro, lei comincia a raspare con sue unghiette...

L'ultima è di stamattina...
Perso il pulmino...
Ok...pretendi che ti accompagni in auto vero?
Non se ne parla...hai perso il pulmino?
Benissimo, ora andiamo assieme a piedi...e magari ti mando avanti a calci in culo...
Accompagnata a piedi...eheheheheheheeh...ha vomitato l'anima a causa dello zaino...fatta la giustificazione.

Sono sicuro che non perderà mai più il pulmino per stare a farsi bella allo specchio.
Se ragiona...tanto se perdo pulmino papi mi scarrozza...è la fine.

Lothar...mia figlia fa la maestra arrogante con me...ma esiste?


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho un compito e un ruolo da svolgere.
> Non è certo quello di fare l'amicone pucci pucci...
> Sentimi bene...
> Ok tu sacrificati, sbregati per i tuoi figli...
> ...


i genitori non sono amici, non è quello il loro ruolo.
ancora questo dare per ricevere:ai figli devi dare tutto anche aspettandoti niente (che poi non è vero perché se c'è educazione amore non sarà così)
altrimenti non li fai


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho un compito e un ruolo da svolgere.
> Non è certo quello di fare l'amicone pucci pucci...
> Sentimi bene...
> Ok tu sacrificati, sbregati per i tuoi figli...
> ...


embe?certo ci manderanno alla casa di riposo,sopra tutto i miei essendo maschi....
Scusa e per chi ti sacrifichi allora??per chi lavori e accumuli??per darli a Tremonti o chi per lui??
Conte dimmi che hai luna di traverso...ti prego....perche'il gatto a nove code se no arriva anche sui monti berici,lo sai vero??


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è assolutamente condivisibile, non è quello che hai sostenuto prima....
> 
> Per quel poco che sai di me non ho mai messo mio marito in secondo piano per i miei figli...Ma per i figli entrambi abbiamo fatto mille sacrifici. Sono due anni che per assecondare la passione calcistico di mio figlio non mi concedo un week..Ovvio che lui ricompensa in altro modo (scuola, ecc). Non è un'età facile ma loro devono sapere che siamo sempre lì pronti ad aiutarli, i ringraziamenti arriveranno in futuro e se non arrivassero io saprò comunque di aver fatto il possibile per loro.....


E cosa ho detto io?
Io so che è mio dovere fare dei sacrifici per mia figlia...
Ho solo sostenuto, che non realizzo certo me stesso, facendo quei sacrifici...
Semplicemente credo in quello che fa...
La passione calcistica è cosa sana e buona...no?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> LA priorità di un genitore devono essere i suoi figli. Non sto dicendo di dimenticare tutto il resto ma prima, secondo me, devono arrivare i figli.
> Non avresti sprecato la vita per niente, avresti passato la vita a crescere un figlio......E' ben diverso secondo me!


Piccoli disadattati crescono...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> embe?certo ci manderanno alla casa di riposo,sopra tutto i miei essendo maschi....
> Scusa e per chi ti sacrifichi allora??per chi lavori e accumuli??per darli a Tremonti o chi per lui??
> Conte dimmi che hai luna di traverso...ti prego....perche'il gatto a nove code se no arriva anche sui monti berici,lo sai vero??


Sistema misto amico mio...
Un po' per i figli un po' per noi: appunto per pararsi il culo per la vecchiaia, per non essere poi gettati via come scarpe vecchie...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> mi spiace Conte se ti rovino l'immagine.
> 
> Ma io ho visto che padre è il Conte, anche se marginalmente. Come spesso accade, quello che dice e quello che è hanno un lieve shift che rende le cose di difficile interpretazione.
> 
> Non dico niente altro. Sorry Conte


Nausi' sei la piu' ridicola del forum, specie quando fai l'esegeta del fallito...

ahahahahahah

spero vivamente per te che tu sia solo un suo ennesimo avatar...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parli bene tu...
> Ma tu hai due figli maschi...
> Vorrei vederti con una undicenne piena di manie nella testa...
> Se non stai attento ti fa credere che anche avere l'iphone è necessario eh?
> ...


mi distrai da lavoro pero'.............

Amico sono due cose diverse,fai bene a tenerla in riga,concordo,ma quello ch hai scritto prima e'un'altra cosa,che nessuno puo'condividere.
Vedi i figli unici sono tutti cosi'........stra viziati...ma e'normale sai,anche il mio primo genito era cosi',poi e'arrivato l'altro,e la pacchia e'finita.
Tu e tua moglie avete lei,e solo lei,lo vuoi capire,testone di un caprone????


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Piccoli disadattati crescono...
> 
> ahahahahahah





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nausi' sei la piu' ridicola del forum, specie quando fai l'esegeta del fallito...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...



AH! ... ma allora ci sei, sei presente :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi distrai da lavoro pero'.............
> 
> Amico sono due cose diverse,fai bene a tenerla in riga,concordo,ma quello ch hai scritto prima e'un'altra cosa,che nessuno puo'condividere.
> Vedi i figli unici sono tutti cosi'........stra viziati...ma e'normale sai,anche il mio primo genito era cosi',poi e'arrivato l'altro,e la pacchia e'finita.
> Tu e tua moglie avete lei,e solo lei,lo vuoi capire,testone di un caprone????


Sono il caprone espiatorio...
Direi solo che ora è una fase delicata...
Veramente sai io proprio non sopporto le ragazzine che vanno dagli 11 ai 16 anni...
Mi danno sui nervi da morire...
Ti guardano con sta faccia da insolente...e non va mai bene niente a loro...
Ma tu credi che mi sia divertito sta mattina? 
Non mi era più comodo caricarla in auto? Eh?
QUeste sono le rotture di maroni...


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Leggo al volo,e non riesco a  non commentare questa orribile cosa.....Conte eri fuori quando l'hai scritta???
> Per me loro,i miei due ragazzi,vengono prima di tutto,della moglie,dell'amante,dei fratelli......anche se ieri sera mi hanno fatta arrabbiare di brutto,e gli ho detto di tutto....
> Sai il padre di un'amico,di Ragusa,in punto di morte disse al filglio''ricordati che la moglie l'hai incontrata per strada..i figli hanno il tuo sangue...''
> Amico ho letto per soliti motivi solo il giusto commento di Simy,immmagino che gli altri,avranno sparato....facendo benissimo,per una volta...quando ci vuole..ci vuole


Quoto!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH! ... ma allora ci sei, sei presente :mrgreen:


Oggi si'....

e vedo che c'e' spettacolo...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oggi si'....
> 
> e vedo che c'e' spettacolo...
> 
> ahahahahahahah





[video=youtube;L8fxb2Ocbc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8fxb2Ocbc8[/video]



:up::up::up:​


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parli bene tu...
> Ma tu hai due figli maschi...
> Vorrei vederti con una undicenne piena di manie nella testa...
> Se non stai attento ti fa credere che anche avere l'iphone è necessario eh?
> ...


Dizionario Italiano-Conte

Sacrificarsi per i figli: agire nel modo migliore per loro, per farli crescere bene consapevoli di quello che si può e non può fare, di quello che si può e non si può avere etc etc. NON vuol dire concedergli tutto quello che vogliono.

Soddisfazioni che danno i figli: vederli crescere forti e sicuri di sè, combattivi, in grado di lottare per raggiungere i loro obiettivi, NON rapporto d'amore tipo inseparabili attaccaticci.

Vengono prima i figli: Conte mi rifiuto di tradurre, tanto lo so che lo sai perfettamente.

Domanda: ti rendi conto o no di quanto sei fraintendibile? Stai parlando un'altra lingua...


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nausi' sei la piu' ridicola del forum, specie quando fai l'esegeta del fallito...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Spiacente, sono proprio vera 
Bè è qualcosa farti ridere no?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dizionario Italiano-Conte
> 
> Sacrificarsi per i figli: agire nel modo migliore per loro, per farli crescere bene consapevoli di quello che si può e non può fare, di quello che si può e non si può avere etc etc. NON vuol dire concedergli tutto quello che vogliono.
> 
> ...


No non mi rendo conto e lo sai benissimo che non mi rendo conto.
Diremo che sono in un momento di delusione.
La delusione è questa: mia figlia racconta bugie per salvare il suo culetto e non si fa remore a intortare gli estranei.
Io ho solo detto a lei: tu prova metterti contro tuo padre e vedi che guerra.
Non le ho MAI imposto nulla...
Ma lei non è certo nella posizione di fare giochini manipolatori con me...
Se certe arie non vengono stroncate sul nascere...

Tu per esempio sei una donna gentilissima e dolcissima...
Ma anch'io ho visto come non transigi con tua figlia su certe cose eh?
Sai essere severissima dove occorre...


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dizionario Italiano-Conte
> 
> Sacrificarsi per i figli: agire nel modo migliore per loro, per farli crescere bene consapevoli di quello che si può e non può fare, di quello che si può e non si può avere etc etc. NON vuol dire concedergli tutto quello che vogliono.
> 
> ...


nausicaa per favore .quando fai queste assurde traduzioni mi sento presa per i fondelli anche se so che non è questo il tuo intento.
fattene una ragione: sei in sintonia con il conte ed è fantastico...ma rivendico il diritto di capire bene quello che scrive


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Spiacente, sono proprio vera
> Bè è qualcosa farti ridere no?


ma dai, ma veramente? e' da non credere...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> nausicaa per favore .quando fai queste assurde traduzioni mi sento presa per i fondelli anche se so che non è questo il tuo intento.
> fattene una ragione: sei in sintonia con il conte ed è fantastico...ma rivendico il diritto di capire bene quello che scrive


Tu?
Tu fraintendi sistematicamente tutto quello che scrivo eh?
Aspetti sempre che ci sia qualcosa per gettare luci sinistre...
E aspetta eh?
Alla faccia tua la farò franca fino in fondo...
Scommettici quel che vuoi...
Te lo do io in testa l'effimero...ehehehehehehe.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> nausicaa per favore .quando fai queste assurde traduzioni mi sento presa per i fondelli anche se so che non è questo il tuo intento.
> fattene una ragione: sei in sintonia con il conte ed è fantastico...ma rivendico il diritto di capire bene quello che scrive


Io non stavo traducendo agli utenti (sarebbe stato Dizionario Conte-Italiano) stavo parlando al Conte per dirgli che sta capendo tutto storto (Dizionario Italiano-Conte).


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu?
> Tu fraintendi sistematicamente tutto quello che scrivo eh?
> Aspetti sempre che ci sia qualcosa per gettare luci sinistre...
> E aspetta eh?
> ...


e' da una settimana buona che noto una tua escalation...

de figure di merda....

ahahahahahahahahahah

te vedo molto, ma molto confuso conte....

la tua immagine e' appannata, nonostante la tua sciacquetta si prodighi nel leccarti il culo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sole (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non mi rendo conto e lo sai benissimo che non mi rendo conto.
> Diremo che sono in un momento di delusione.
> La delusione è questa: mia figlia racconta bugie per salvare il suo culetto e non si fa remore a intortare gli estranei.
> Io ho solo detto a lei: tu prova metterti contro tuo padre e vedi che guerra.
> ...


La severità non è disinteresse... e non è nemmeno fare il cane da guardia, per riprendere l'immagine che hai usato tu per sintetizzare il rapporto con tua figlia. La severità, se giusta e ben dosata, è attenzione, richiede fatica, implica una presa di posizione nei confronti del figlio.

La mancanza di interesse si manifesta, al contrario, con l'eccessiva indulgenza, con la superficialità nell'elargire doni e beni materiali inopportuni (vedi cellulari a bambini in età scolare, videogiochi, televisione o internet senza regole...), con la mancanza di condivisione di tempo e di esperienze coi propri figli. E i bambini tutto questo lo sentono. E io, che frequento ogni giorno questi bambini, vedo quando egoismo si faccia strada in loro fin dalla più tenera età.

Tu fai bene a tenere testa a tua figlia e non assecondare certi atteggiamenti. 
Ma nello scontro con un bambino, ci deve sempre essere il momento della comprensione e della condivisione: io ti pongo un limite e non ti comprerò l'ultimo modello di cellulare... ma andremo insieme a un concerto, ti dedicherò il mio tempo per dimostrarti che esiste un'alternativa piacevole da condividere insieme.

Il vero male non è la fermezza, ma il menefreghismo totale che oggi, purtroppo, dilaga.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi distrai da lavoro pero'.............
> 
> Amico sono due cose diverse,fai bene a tenerla in riga,concordo,ma quello ch hai scritto prima e'un'altra cosa,che nessuno puo'condividere.
> Vedi i figli unici sono tutti cosi'........stra viziati...ma e'normale sai,anche il mio primo genito era cosi',poi e'arrivato l'altro,e la pacchia e'finita.
> Tu e tua moglie avete lei,e solo lei,lo vuoi capire,testone di un caprone????


Quotone:up: (e vorrei farti notare che è il secondo in pochi minuti:mrgreen::mrgreen


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non mi rendo conto e lo sai benissimo che non mi rendo conto.
> Diremo che sono in un momento di delusione.
> La delusione è questa: mia figlia racconta bugie per salvare il suo culetto e non si fa remore a intortare gli estranei.
> Io ho solo detto a lei: tu prova metterti contro tuo padre e vedi che guerra.
> ...


Ok.

Alla nascita i figli hanno un legame con i genitori per il quale essi gli appaiono onnipotenti, infallibili. Creano soprattutto un legame con la madre che è la base dell'immagine di sè.
Crescendo devono rielaborare questo rapporto per potersi creare una immagine di sè autonoma.
Il rapporto con il padre comincia a rivestire un ruolo sempre più importante.
I figli cominciano -anche abbastanza presto, am in adolescenza questo esplode- a confrontarsi in modo combattivo con i genitori, proprio per superare il rapporto-dipendenza.
Il rapporto con il padre diventa veicolo per impostare come ci si rapporta al mondo esterno, alla società, agli altri.
Tua figlia poi ti assomigli molto come carattere, e da una parte si contrappone a te, dall'altra mette in atto ciò che in te vede.

E' normalissimo che lei tenti in tutti i modi di "manipolarti" (ma non è la parola giusta) perchè deve, DEVE per il suo sviluppo caratteriale ed emotivo constatare di persona fino a dove arriva la tua autorità e il suo "potere" sul mondo circostante.
Non devi essere deluso. Sta facendo quello che è giusto per il suo sviluppo, e tu stai facendo quello che è giusto di conseguenza: sventi le bugie, le mostri che non è onnipotente e che le azioni hanno una conseguenza.

E tu Conte, dovresti fare attenzione al potere delle parole. Tua figlia ti vede come modello. Ed è una bambina, ancora. Fa fatica a distinguere le sboronate, le cazzate, i modi di dire, dalla realtà dei fatti. Quello che tu dici ha un peso enorme per lei. Quello che ti vede fare e che non capisce, ha un peso enorme per lei.

Certo che lei è in "guerra" con te, è il suo "ruolo" di figlia adolescente. Ma tu non hai bisogno di essere in guerra con lei. Non devi. 

Certo che sono severissima con mia figlia. Perchè so che lei è in continua ricerca dei suoi limiti, e sta a me farle constatare che sono solidi e che non ha nulla da temere, la mamma c'è sempre e ed è solida come roccia. Ma quando le saltano i 5 minuti e reagisce male... io non me la prendo. Lei è piccola, io sono grande. Tua figlia è piccola, tu sei l'adulto.
Lo so che è cresciuta, che è "grande", am credimi, è ancora tanto bambina. Prova a ricordartelo... prova a tenere conto chei suoi sono i tipici meccanismi di un adolescente che sta cercando il suo nuovo mondo affettivo.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> La severità non è disinteresse... e non è nemmeno fare il cane da guardia, per riprendere l'immagine che hai usato tu per sintetizzare il rapporto con tua figlia. La severità, se giusta e ben dosata, è attenzione, richiede fatica, implica una presa di posizione nei confronti del figlio.
> 
> La mancanza di interesse si manifesta, al contrario, con l'eccessiva indulgenza, con la superficialità nell'elargire doni e beni materiali inopportuni (vedi cellulari a bambini in età scolare, videogiochi, televisione o internet senza regole...), con la mancanza di condivisione di tempo e di esperienze coi propri figli. E i bambini tutto questo lo sentono. E io, che frequento ogni giorno questi bambini, vedo quando egoismo si faccia strada in loro fin dalla più tenera età.
> 
> ...


Completamente e assolutamente d'accordo!!!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone:up: (e vorrei farti notare che è il secondo in pochi minuti:mrgreen::mrgreen


gentile Farfalla grazie....ma guarda che io ho anche dei principi,sai.quello che faccio e'sbagliato.ma la famiglia viene prima di tutto,pensa ieri eravamo in spiaggia,bella la Riviera senza turisti.....,da soli io e mia moglie.Ogni tanto,vedendo in bimbi giocare con paletta e secchiello,e tuffarsi in mare,siamo tornati indietro...e'stato tutto  un''ricordi quando lo facevano ''loro'?????'.....che bello...che tempi.....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gentile Farfalla grazie....ma guarda che io ho anche dei principi,sai.quello che faccio e'sbagliato.ma la famiglia viene prima di tutto,pensa ieri eravamo in spiaggia,bella la Riviera senza turisti.....,da soli io e mia moglie.Ogni tanto,vedendo in bimbi giocare con paletta e secchiello,e tuffarsi in mare,siamo tornati indietro...e'stato tutto un''ricordi quando lo facevano ''loro'?????'.....che bello...che tempi.....




:up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> La severità non è disinteresse... e non è nemmeno fare il cane da guardia, per riprendere l'immagine che hai usato tu per sintetizzare il rapporto con tua figlia. La severità, se giusta e ben dosata, è attenzione, richiede fatica, implica una presa di posizione nei confronti del figlio.
> 
> La mancanza di interesse si manifesta, al contrario, con l'eccessiva indulgenza, con la superficialità nell'elargire doni e beni materiali inopportuni (vedi cellulari a bambini in età scolare, videogiochi, televisione o internet senza regole...), con la mancanza di condivisione di tempo e di esperienze coi propri figli. E i bambini tutto questo lo sentono. E io, che frequento ogni giorno questi bambini, vedo quando egoismo si faccia strada in loro fin dalla più tenera età.
> 
> ...


verissimo.
superficialità , egoismo e inadeguatezza accomunano troppi genitori  .
incapaci di sacrificare un po' del loro tempo all'ascolto e alla condivisione con i propri figli , lasciati completamente allo sbaraglio.
l'errore più comune è quello di mettersi sullo stesso piano già da quando sono banbini senza fornire quelle basi di sicurezza  fondamentali per una crescita sana


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> La severità non è disinteresse... e non è nemmeno fare il cane da guardia, per riprendere l'immagine che hai usato tu per sintetizzare il rapporto con tua figlia. La severità, se giusta e ben dosata, è attenzione, richiede fatica, implica una presa di posizione nei confronti del figlio.
> 
> La mancanza di interesse si manifesta, al contrario, con l'eccessiva indulgenza, con la superficialità nell'elargire doni e beni materiali inopportuni (vedi cellulari a bambini in età scolare, videogiochi, televisione o internet senza regole...), con la mancanza di condivisione di tempo e di esperienze coi propri figli. E i bambini tutto questo lo sentono. E io, che frequento ogni giorno questi bambini, vedo quando egoismo si faccia strada in loro fin dalla più tenera età.
> 
> ...


Grande grande grande...
Innanzitutto tu parli di bambini, e io ho un'adolescente fatta con cui combattere.
Veniamo al discorso bagno...
Sai cosa ho fatto, tra le reprimende di mia moglie?
Vuoi il tuo bagno personale ? Ok...parliamone...
Il bagno è di chi se lo pulisce...
Siccome io non sono molto bravo in questo, ho chiamato la vicina ( da cui incazzatura di mia moglie) e le ho chiesto se mostra a mia figlia come si pulisce un bagno...e mi sono messo lì anch'io assieme a pulire...
Vuoi il tuo bagno? Ok, ma impari a gestirtelo.

Poi io non posso permettere in nessun modo di scaricare su mia figlia i miei malumori.
So che ho dei ruoli e dei doveri.
So che quando ho fatto il mio compito, meglio che posso, non devo stare lì come un cagnolino, a sentirmi gratificato del suo affetto.

Dico che prima vengo io, nel senso, che, se io sto bene e lavoro...porto a casa le sostanze per vivere...se invece trascuro il lavoro per andare dietro a tutte le sue "esigenze"...finirò per essere succube suo.
Vedo troppi genitori che si fanno sensi di colpa e remore, sui quali i figli marciano alla grande.

Poi certe cose non le vedo e non le sento perchè io sono cresciuto senza l'amore dei genitori.
Ero il paria no? Il matto...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Il bambino cattivo che fa piangere la mamma e quindi andrà all'inferno.

In questo momento...della sua vita...mia figlia non mi dà niente...se non nervi e seccature varie...
Passerà no?

Prima era la mia bambina...
Poi dalla sera alla mattina è cambiata...
Insomma come sono le ragazzine di quinta che si sviluppano troppo presto?


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2011)

mi fa piacere che quando si parla di figli è come se ti si illuminassero virtualmente   gli occhi .


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande grande grande...
> Innanzitutto tu parli di bambini, e io ho un'adolescente fatta con cui combattere.
> Veniamo al discorso bagno...
> Sai cosa ho fatto, tra le reprimende di mia moglie?
> ...


Direi che hai aggiustato il tiro:up:


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2011)

io direi che per l'ennesima volta scrivi tutt'altro.
prima di rispondere vorrà dire che occorrerà aspettare almeno tre o quattro versioni e correzioni .pirandelliano , ma è anche vero che la verità non ha mai una faccia sola


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande grande grande...
> Innanzitutto tu parli di bambini, e io ho un'adolescente fatta con cui combattere.
> Veniamo al discorso bagno...
> Sai cosa ho fatto, tra le reprimende di mia moglie?
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhh cosi'mi piaci.....vedi amico preparati perche'dopo saltano  fuori i fidanzatini....la moglie di un mio carissimo amico mi confidava che lui e'andato in banana,quando ha saputo che si era''fidanzata''.
Poi adesso va di moda,e mio moglie dice che sono ''antico''perche'disapprovo,che il ''fidanzato'',quando sara'piu'grande tua figlia,arrivi il venerdi'sera e dormano 2  sere assieme...
E'cosi'...non ci puoi fare niente,ma sono certo che tua figlia non girera'lasciando niente all'immaginazione,e con la becks in mano,come purtroppo ho visto quest'estate,di notte,fare a tantissime ragazzine.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Alla nascita i figli hanno un legame con i genitori per il quale essi gli appaiono onnipotenti, infallibili. Creano soprattutto un legame con la madre che è la base dell'immagine di sè.
> Crescendo devono rielaborare questo rapporto per potersi creare una immagine di sè autonoma.
> ...


Ehm...ehm...grazie...
Sulla prima parte del post, non so che dirti...
Se torno indietro nella mia mente, so che l'incontro con la mia maestra alle elementari fu il primo segnale per me, che in casa mia c'era qualcosa che non andava.
A me i miei genitori sono sempre apparsi degli sfigati.
E dentro di me l'idea era questa: prima riesco a sfuggire e andarmene meglio è.
Vivo la possibilità di essere andato in collegio, come una corsia immensa: d'un tratto io che venivo punito perchè " Mi insiminivo sui libri", mi trovavo difronte un ambiente ricchissimo...pregno di tutte le cose di cui ero avidissimo.

So sai che un mio giudizio negativo su mia figlia pesa come un macigno eh?
Ecco perchè per certe questioni "delicate" ho sempre detto a mia moglie, pensaci tu...e facciamo finta che io non sappia nulla...si vergognerebbe da morire.

Da un altro punto di vista: io sono orgoglioso di mia figlia. E molto.

Ma non la amo di quell'amore tutto pucci pucci...

Non vivo certo per le gratificazioni che possono venire dai figli.
Non ce la faccio, non ci riesco...

Chissà vedremo da adulta...se comprenderà...certe cose...
Poi per me altre cose non sono sacrifici...ma piaceri, cose importanti della vita...

Ci sono momenti che so essere stati e sono, solo tra me e mia figlia...a volte ci guardiamo e ci sentiamo così complici...della serie abbiamo fottuto il mondo ancora una volta...

Ma come sai sant'ormone...ora regna sovrano...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh cosi'mi piaci.....vedi amico preparati perche'dopo saltano  fuori i fidanzatini....la moglie di un mio carissimo amico mi confidava che lui e'andato in banana,quando ha saputo che si era''fidanzata''.
> Poi adesso va di moda,e mio moglie dice che sono ''antico''perche'disapprovo,che il ''fidanzato'',quando sara'piu'grande tua figlia,arrivi il venerdi'sera e dormano 2  sere assieme...
> E'cosi'...non ci puoi fare niente,ma sono certo che tua figlia non girera'lasciando niente all'immaginazione,e con la becks in mano,come purtroppo ho visto quest'estate,di notte,fare a tantissime ragazzine.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...sapessi già avuta la prima delusione d'amore...
Ma adesso ragiona così: ascolta bene...
Mi tengo il moroso primario, e cinque morosi secondari...così se mi lascia il moroso primario, non resto subito sola...AHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io direi che per l'ennesima volta scrivi tutt'altro.
> prima di rispondere vorrà dire che occorrerà aspettare almeno tre o quattro versioni e correzioni .pirandelliano , ma è anche vero che la verità non ha mai una faccia sola


Certo la verità non ha una faccia sola.
Casomai si ha la pretesa di conoscere la verità: la visione che ci fa più comodo.
Io non ho MAI trovato la verità.
La cerco...no?

Ma adoro fare esperimenti assurdi e alternativi...

Dammi una sola ragione perchè uno come me, dovrebbe essere così rigido di mente, da assumere modelli ideologici di pensiero, che non sono garanzia di nulla...

Per quanto io faccia...non ho la garanzia che un domani mia figlia non sia una terrificante malvivente eh?

Poi tu non mi puoi capire...
Togliti prima la pagliuzza del pregiudizio.
Il pregiudizio sempre e costante contro di me.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...ehm...grazie...
> Sulla prima parte del post, non so che dirti...
> Se torno indietro nella mia mente, so che l'incontro con la mia maestra alle elementari fu il primo segnale per me, che in casa mia c'era qualcosa che non andava.
> A me i miei genitori sono sempre apparsi degli sfigati.
> ...


L'amore pucci pucci è una delle manifestazioni dell'amore paterno, non è l'unica e non deve per forza essere privilegiata, soprattutto in certi periodi della crescita. Nessuno dirà mai che chi non è pucci pucci con la figlia adolescente manca in qualcosa.

Mi dissero una volta che avendo una figlia, avrei dovuto rinunciare a tutto per lei. Ohi, se servisse lo farei, come pure tu. Ma io per lei sogno una vita di soddisfazione e realizzazione personale. Sogno che riesca a farsi una famiglia -migliore di quella che ho fallito io- E che riesca a raggiungere i suoi obiettivi.
E mia madre sogna che IO mi realizzi. Come potrei spingere mia figlia a lottare per le sue ambizioni se non lo facessi io? E cosa potrei fare di più bello per mia madre se non realizzarmi?

Sui sacrifici. Parlavo con una amica che semi-vergognosa mi diceva che lei non si sentiva di sacrificarsi per i suoi figli come dovrebbe essere normale, a detta "della gente".
Semplicemente le elencai tutto quello che faceva per sua figlia. Rimase stupita quasi quando le dissi che lei in effetti si sacrificava, come tutti, per i suoi figli.
Sempre e comunque questioni di lessico secondo me.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'amore pucci pucci è una delle manifestazioni dell'amore paterno, non è l'unica e non deve per forza essere privilegiata, soprattutto in certi periodi della crescita. Nessuno dirà mai che chi non è pucci pucci con la figlia adolescente manca in qualcosa.
> 
> Mi dissero una volta che avendo una figlia, avrei dovuto rinunciare a tutto per lei. Ohi, se servisse lo farei, come pure tu. Ma io per lei sogno una vita di soddisfazione e realizzazione personale. Sogno che riesca a farsi una famiglia -migliore di quella che ho fallito io- E che riesca a raggiungere i suoi obiettivi.
> E mia madre sogna che IO mi realizzi. Come potrei spingere mia figlia a lottare per le sue ambizioni se non lo facessi io? E cosa potrei fare di più bello per mia madre se non realizzarmi?
> ...


Non si sa come....ma i soldi per il dentista ci sono sempre no?


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non si sa come....ma i soldi per il dentista ci sono sempre no?


yep.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il bagno è di chi se lo pulisce...
> Siccome io non sono molto bravo in questo, ho chiamato la vicina ( da cui incazzatura di mia moglie) e le ho chiesto se mostra a mia figlia come si pulisce un bagno...e mi sono messo lì anch'io assieme a pulire...
> Vuoi il tuo bagno? Ok, ma impari a gestirtelo.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo la verità non ha una faccia sola.
> Casomai si ha la pretesa di conoscere la verità: la visione che ci fa più comodo.
> Io non ho MAI trovato la verità.
> La cerco...no?
> ...


eppure penso che fra noi due il pregiudizio sia da parte tua.
in linea di massimo mi piace poco di quello che scrivi perché semplicemente siamo diversi, ma, a differenza tua,
sarei pronta a ribadire il tuo diritto a scrivere qui.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure penso che fra noi due il pregiudizio sia da parte tua.
> in linea di massimo mi piace poco di quello che scrivi perché semplicemente siamo diversi, ma, a differenza tua,
> sarei pronta a ribadire il tuo diritto a scrivere qui.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Sapevo che avresti scritto così...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Non mi cucchi più...Minè!
Eheheheheheheheeh...

E quale sarebbe il mio pregiudizio?
EHEHEHEHEHEH...


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2011)

Figli si nasce. Genitori si diventa


[video=youtube;bRB_XqKHt-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRB_XqKHt-4[/video]



Gianni Tommasini ha scritto un libro dal titolo: Figli si nasce. Genitori si diventa  

http://www.lafeltrinelli.it/products/9788874751709/Figli_si_nasce_Genitori_si_diventa/Tomassini_Gianni.html​


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> Sapevo che avresti scritto così...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Non mi cucchi più...Minè!
> ...


sì, hai ragione...non è un pregiudizio: chi non è con te è contro di te ed è una cosa che detesti.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> Sapevo che avresti scritto così...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Non mi cucchi più...Minè!
> ...



e'o non e'maestra??puo'dire,,,be'va bene Conte il primo post l'hai scritto incavolato nero....capisco''...........no deve scrivere cosi'......ahahahahhaha  Mine'cosa siete............


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, hai ragione...non è un pregiudizio: chi non è con te è contro di te ed è una cosa che detesti.


anche molti nemici molto onore........


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche molti nemici molto onore........


dillo a me...

ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

*Da non credere davvero.*

Insomma, un successone come marito e come padre.
Da non credere. Direi che è un buon momento per metterti davanti ad uno specchio e chiederti che cosa vuoi fare da grande.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Insomma, un successone come marito e come padre.
> Da non credere. Direi che è un buon momento per metterti davanti ad uno specchio e chiederti che cosa vuoi fare da grande.


Disinfestare i forum dagli insetti.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Disinfestare i forum dagli insetti.


Hai quindi  deciso di cancellarti?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai quindi  deciso di cancellarti?



BEL-LIS-SI-MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

Si' pero', signori....

il gioppino e' mio, eccheccazzo manco affa' na' pisciatina se po' anna' che te zanzano er giochino?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2011)

Conte una riflessione, parli di tua figlia come se fosse la tua fidanzata, fai attenzione. Lo dico soprattutto per il bene della bambina. E sottolineo bambina. Tua moglie in tutto questo come si pone?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si' pero', signori....
> 
> il gioppino e' mio, eccheccazzo manco affa' na' pisciatina se po' anna' che te zanzano er giochino?
> 
> ahahahahahahah



Ci mancherebbe: è  tutto tuo. Te lo cedo volentieri. Avevo fatto solo una considerazione invitandolo a riflettere  ma non è stata apprezzata.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte una riflessione, parli di tua figlia come se fosse la tua fidanzata, fai attenzione. Lo dico soprattutto per il bene della bambina. E sottolineo bambina. Tua moglie in tutto questo come si pone?


e come si pone...

da anni l'ha sfrattato dal talamo ed a lui gli stava bene...

mo' che la ragazzina diventa piu' esigente, diventa uno scassamanto di palle che lo distoglie dal farsi i cazzi suoi al 100%...

percio' a me pare che la responsabilizzazione militaresca dell'undicenne sia solo per attuare il : (vedi spopra)...

come fecero a lui...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte una riflessione, parli di tua figlia come se fosse la tua fidanzata, fai attenzione. Lo dico soprattutto per il bene della bambina. E sottolineo bambina. Tua moglie in tutto questo come si pone?


Iperprotettiva verso la figlia...
La mia che? Oh signour...
Farò attenzione...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Puo' essere*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> mo' che la ragazzina diventa piu' esigente, diventa uno scassamanto di palle che lo distoglie dal farsi i cazzi suoi al 100%...



Sei cosi' preso dalla tua "compagna" e al pensare che vorresti viverla liberamente ...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei cosi' preso dalla tua "compagna" e al pensare che vorresti viverla liberamente ...


Ma che minchiate state dicendo su...
Vivere liberamente una compagna...ma che casso vuol dire...


----------

